# Proyecto line array propio



## martincartagenero

estimados foristas, en otro foro que participo (DoPA)  hay un cierto egoismo a compartir conocimiento, solo recomiendan "comprate un line array de marca", seguramente son vendedores o fabricantes y desalientan toda tentativa de realizar un proyecto. 
por lo tanto yo propongo a todos trabajar para armar un line array de dos vias con las siguientes caracteristicas:
1.- (puede ser caja de dos o de un solo parlante) parlantes de 10" o 12" de calidad media-alta de cierta economia como los selenium de 150 a 300 Wrms con frecuencia de trabajo de 100hz o 120hz de corte inferior y 1600hz a 1800hz.
2.- driver de 1" selenium de 50 o 60 wrms. ojo que el driver no va en una corneta comun, va en una guia de onda plana
3.- diseño de la guia de onda y difusor
4.- diseño del gabinete de madera.
las marcas de los parlantes que yo propuse (selenium) como una marca promedio pero puede elegirse otra siempre y cuando respete un nivel de calidad medio y precios medios, o sea descartar jahro, tonhale, maxpro jajaj.tampoco vamos a usar rcf o 18sound que son de lo mejor pero cuestan un disparate. hay algunos driver chinitos de 1" que andan muy bien y cuestan en el orden de 35 a 40 dolares cada uno
mas adelante agregare algunos planos originales de marcas conocidas y fotos de guias de onda y difusores


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo el pdf, che. Resulta interesante.
Gracias por compartirlo.

Con respecto a diseñar un Line Array... Eso lleva mucho tiempo de pruebas y correcciones, y eso cuesta plata, además de que el equipo que se necesita para medir los parámetros no es nada que se compre "por ahí".
En lo que sea útil, contame, pero no creo que sirva para mucho yo en este tema.

Saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

exacto, es dificil pero no imposible... yo he trabajado con unos proyectos de guia de onda casera (no el embudito plano que recomiendan por ahi que no es una guia de onda en el concepta line array) con 4 driver de 1" chinos de essos de 120 pesos que tiran calculo40w rms y logre un frente de onda plana, medi las fases y el resultado fue bastante satisfactorio. esto fue hace 2 años mas omenos y el otro dia fui a bs as a compra unos componentes y vi que mi diseño lo usaba una bocina de b&c. quiero decir que es probable que la empresa lo usara desde antes que yo, pero yo lo realice con tarugos de madera dura dispuestos en los vertices de una grilla romboidal, era facil de acer porque con un taladro meti unos taruguitos de madera de 5 o 6 milimetros de diametro. lo medi con un programa creo que se llamaba satlive... ahora que descubri los foros, soy bastante nuevo en esto quiero dar y recibir opiniones de colegas que quieran iniciar un proyecto array
saludos



Cacho dijo:


> Muy lindo el pdf, che. Resulta interesante.
> Gracias por compartirlo.
> 
> Con respecto a diseñar un Line Array... Eso lleva mucho tiempo de pruebas y correcciones, y eso cuesta plata, además de que el equipo que se necesita para medir los parámetros no es nada que se compre "por ahí".
> En lo que sea útil, contame, pero no creo que sirva para mucho yo en este tema.
> 
> Saludos



por supuesto que ud puede aportar en este tema. las lineas de retardo como filtros de 1, 2, 3, 4 orden, red de zobel etc a traves de los cuales se busca poner en fase un sistema... aunque ahora hay equipos digitales que hacen el trabajo pero cuestan muy caro y la idea de esta linea es hacer un diseño mas o menos generico, por supuesto que hacer un line array es algo costoso por mas que se quiera hacer algo economico... por eso prupuse componentes selenium y driver chinos de titanio
saludos


----------



## el ave

podrias dar mas detalles de tu guia de onda? muchas gracias


----------



## nachoti

Muchachos,

Ando tratando de armar mis cajas "Pseudo array" y sobre las guías de onda les cuento que es un trabajo bastante dispendioso, se trata de convertir el frente de ondas esférico producido por el altavoz de agudos convencional, en un frente de ondas cilíndrico, pero tranquilos, he comenzado a ver algunos modelos de line array que utilizan tweeter de cinta y este detalle nos evita el uso de guia ondas ya que el altavoz es plano y por lo tanto, produce un frente de ondas cilíndrico de modo que nos podremos obviar ese paso y por consiguiente estar más cerca de poder crear un diseño casero aceptable. Bueno, en eso ando. Ya les comentaré, pienso hacer mis cajas con parlantes eminence (2 de 6,5" + tweeter plano de cinta de 6,5") cortando el de 6,5" en 150Hz y el tweeter en 2,5Khz, el corte de 2,5Khz será pasivo y el de 150 Hz activo para ir combinados con sub Eminence Kappa 15LFA en caja tipo cubo15. 

Acá hay más información de estos tweeter: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-085

Saludos,


----------



## aldemarar

martin yo participe en tu post del doctor pro audio y es cierto aya no apoyan casi nada fabricado por uno asta muchos se molestaron con migo tambien yo estoy fabricando mi guia de ondas pero no tengo como probarla con un programa como tu dices que hiciste. que programa me recomiendas? 

nachoti lo de la cinta es buena idea pero e escuchado que no son de mucha potencia


----------



## jacobs

aldemarar dijo:


> yo estoy fabricando mi guia de ondas



Mira esto a ver si te ayuda en algo


----------



## nachoti

Buenos días,

También estuve leyendo el tema en el foro doctor pro audio y coincido con ustedes en que allí no son bien vistos los proyectos DIY, pero nuestra realidad nos impone ser creativos a la hora de armar nuestros sistemas ya que adquirir sistemas originales esta fuera de nuestros presuspuestos.

Aldemarar: respecto al manejo de potencia de los tweeter planares, eso ya ha sido superado hace tiempo, si observas el enlace que puse, allí habla de una potencia de 80W RMS para la unidad que me interesa, esto es similar a cualquier driver de compresión, e incluso mejor. Además el costo me parece interesante.

Saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

aldemarar dijo:


> martin yo participe en tu post del doctor pro audio y es cierto aya no apoyan casi nada fabricado por uno asta muchos se molestaron con migo tambien yo estoy fabricando mi guia de ondas pero no tengo como probarla con un programa como tu dices que hiciste. que programa me recomiendas?
> 
> nachoti lo de la cinta es buena idea pero e escuchado que no son de mucha potencia



aldemarar mira el proyecto lo empece hace algunos años y lo deje de lado el programa de medicion que use creo que se llamaba satlive...fijate aldemarar que hay un programa femlab que me dijeron que es muy bueno habria que investigar un poco, yo logre un frente d onda plana bastante aceptable hace poco estube en capital comprando unos procesadores y vi una guia de onda con el mismo concepto que tube yo le pregunte al tipo y me dijo que eran de b&c speaker... tan errado no estaba.
el concepto es muy sensillo: hacer una linea de retardo pero en vez de elctronica, electroacustica. mira pensa en una pista de atletismo, si largaran todos los corredores en una misma linea y llegaran en la misma linea, el que le toco el carril de afuera recorrio muchos mas metros  que el corre por el carril interno.....



nachoti dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Aldemarar: respecto al manejo de potencia de los tweeter planares, eso ya ha sido superado hace tiempo, si observas el enlace que puse, allí habla de una potencia de 80W RMS para la unidad que me interesa, esto es similar a cualquier driver de compresión, e incluso mejor. Además el costo me parece interesante.
> 
> Saludos


nachoti, te cuento que estaba mirando las especificaciones tecnicas  con el corte de frecuencia que recomienda el fabricante a 3khz no vas a poder hacer un array. te queda un rango a cubrir por lomenos entre los 1200hz y los 3000.? el sistema que propongo yo de array es de dos vias (mid higth) y el sub low
por ultimo les dejo un par de articulos interesantes:


----------



## nachoti

Martin: por lo de los cortes no hay problema, yo también pienso hacer un sistema biamplificado, con corte activo de sub a 150Hz y en la caja de mid-high un corte pasivo a 3000Hz para el tweeter planar, el parlante para medios es un 6,5" de Eminence (Alpha 6A) que tiene un rango de frecuencias de 85-6000Hz, con los cortes propuestos creo que no tendría problemas. Claro que si de pronto consigo otra potencia para los agudos, me embarcaría en la fabricación del crossover de 3 vías que se ha publicado aca en el foro (el de Silicon creo) y así no tendría que usar corte pasivo para los agudos.

Saludos,


----------



## martincartagenero

nachoti dijo:


> Martin: por lo de los cortes no hay problema, yo también pienso hacer un sistema biamplificado, con corte activo de sub a 150Hz y en la caja de mid-high un corte pasivo a 3000Hz para el tweeter planar, el parlante para medios es un 6,5" de Eminence (Alpha 6A) que tiene un rango de frecuencias de 85-6000Hz, con los cortes propuestos creo que no tendría problemas. Claro que si de pronto consigo otra potencia para los agudos, me embarcaría en la fabricación del crossover de 3 vías que se ha publicado aca en el foro (el de Silicon creo) y así no tendría que usar corte pasivo para los agudos.
> 
> Saludos,



no se que uso le vas a dar pero un sublow tendrias que cortarlo a 80 u 85 hz maximo ( los que usan cuatro vias a veces lo cortan un poco mas bajo y arriba de la via llega a 180 maximo) despues estarian los medios que los cortes oscilan entre los 1200 y 1800, presta atencion a pdf que agregue en la anterior nota sobre como van los parlantes para lograr la secuencia de onda planar entre los distintos altavoces
lo que no te pregunte era que uso le vas a dar, porque yo lo pienso para sonido en vivo y por ahi le erro un poco. decime cuantas cajas vas a hacer?
respecto de un crossover lo ideal seria uno con filtro linkwist riley con una pendiente de 24db por octava


----------



## aldemarar

jacobs dijo:


> Mira esto a ver si te ayuda en algo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz1IWJAefkM&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H24FZsBiSk&feature=grec_index



jacop gracias y ese es el principio que estoy usando para mi guia de onda


----------



## martincartagenero

aldemarar dijo:


> jacop gracias y ese es el principio que estoy usando para mi guia de onda



fijate este pdf y el otro que agregue hoy, hay forma mas sensillas de hacer una guia de onda que el sistema de youtube, lo que pasa es que es mucho mas grafica pero tiene mucha perdida.
bueno por algun motivo no lo puedo subir mañana lo intentaré
pd me gustaron esos amplis que te mandaste caseros geniales, que son clase ab1?


----------



## jacobs

martincartagenero dijo:


> hay forma mas sensillas de hacer una guia de onda que el sistema de youtube, lo que pasa es que es mucho mas grafica pero tiene mucha perdida.



Dame mas detalles, tiene mas perdida de que? porque también estoy pensando a futuro hacer unas así como esas, cuales recomiendas


----------



## aldemarar

claro martin mis amplificadores son clase ab trabajan con un circuito super amp


----------



## nachoti

martincartagenero dijo:


> no se que uso le vas a dar pero un sublow tendrias que cortarlo a 80 u 85 hz maximo ( los que usan cuatro vias a veces lo cortan un poco mas bajo y arriba de la via llega a 180 maximo) despues estarian los medios que los cortes oscilan entre los 1200 y 1800, presta atencion a pdf que agregue en la anterior nota sobre como van los parlantes para lograr la secuencia de onda planar entre los distintos altavoces
> lo que no te pregunte era que uso le vas a dar, porque yo lo pienso para sonido en vivo y por ahi le erro un poco. decime cuantas cajas vas a hacer?
> respecto de un crossover lo ideal seria uno con filtro linkwist riley con una pendiente de 24db por octava


 
El uso que les voy a dar es principalmente para pasar música grabada y muy ocasionalmente para dar sonido a algún pequeño grupo en los colegios que atendemos. El corte del sub de pronto lo puedo bajar a 100 o 120Hz, dependiendo de la respuesta obtenida en los medios. El filtro, en efecto, es un LR de 24dB, con este corte los tweeters se pueden bajar hasta 2500Hz sin problema, según el fabricante. De modo que los cortes quedarían así: sub Eminence Kappa 15LF a 120Hz, medios Eminence Delta 6A entre 120 y 2500Hz y Tweeter planar de 2500Hz en adelante. Cada caja llevará 2 unidades Delta 6A en serie (16 Ohm) + 1 Tweeter Planar (8 Ohm), el plan es armar 4 por lado (conectadas en paralelo) obteniendo 4 Ohm en los medios y 2 Ohm en agudos, sumando a esto 2 sub por lado. Ya vi que deberé armar una potencia extra para alimentar los tweeter y trabajar a tres vías. Es un sistema pequeño pero la competencia está usando algo similar y los clientes ya exigen "lain arri" como dicen ellos, aunque no sepan el por qué del uso de estos sistemas. Yo sé que los eventos que cubrimos los podemos hacer con sistemas convencionales, de hecho así lo venimos haciendo, pero así es el mercado y nos toca seguir al aire y de momento no hay "money" para adquirir un sistema de marca.

Consejos, sugerencias..., palo!! Serán bienvenidos.

Saludos,

PD: Respecto al diseño de los Guía Ondas, en este enlace encontré información que puede ser útil: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20040245043.pdf


----------



## martincartagenero

aldemarar dijo:


> claro martin mis amplificadores son clase ab trabajan con un circuito super amp



la verdad te felicito se ven juy buenos y deben andar muybien
saludos desde argentina



jacobs dijo:


> Dame mas detalles, tiene mas perdida de que? porque también estoy pensando a futuro hacer unas así como esas, cuales recomiendas


este tipo de guia de ondas reducen mucho el volumen interno de la guia de onda, das por ejemplo tiene una guia de onda sin nada en el medio, otros la diseñan con un solo corrector de onda, y hay un par mas... no se porque no puedo agregar mas material que tengo, me voy a dormir porque recien llegue de hacer sonido


----------



## Danielruizs

Saludos a todos, amigos no se compliquen la vida, compren el repuesto de gua onda plana de b&c, no cuesta mucho y les ahorrara un dolor de cabeza tremendo, solo hay que adaptar  el driver, el difusor horizontal y listo, hacer un guía onda planar es súper mega complicado, cada Angulo dentro de él es hasta mediciones de decimas de Angulo, y eso es casi imposible reproducirlo de forma casera,  esas guía ondas son hechas en maquinas cnc de muy alta precisión de una en una partiendo de un bloque sólido o una fundición tosca de la gua onda en mitades, no desaliento a nadie pero en realidad es sumamente difícil, saludos.


----------



## jacobs

Me trajeron una muestra de una guía de onda para hacer el line array, subo las fotos que recién le tome para que me den su opinión con respecto a esta guía de onda a ver si me animo y las compro, es para hacerla con un driver de 3" y dos medios de 10" claro que es un proyecto a futuro, poco a poco, es para sonido en vivo


----------



## aldemarar

el que estoy tratando de hacer es como el de la imagen pero me estan dando ganas de comprar uno original por hay me ofertaron uno de fatail pro  FAITAL WG101 y es barata con respeto a otras marcas


----------



## jacobs

aldemarar dijo:


> me estan dando ganas de comprar uno original por hay me ofertaron uno de fatail pro  FAITAL WG101 y es barata con respeto a otras marcas



Estuve buscando en la internet la que me trajeron y es la FAITAL PRO WG 141
http://www.faitalpro.com/products/schede/hrn.php?id=903020110
Donde las venden ya que quiero averiguar el valor de la FAITAL WG 141 y comparar con la que me trajeron, claro que la que me trajeron es un clon


----------



## aldemarar

de que parte de colombia eres si estas cerca de Barranquilla te las puedo conseguir


----------



## japi

Hola es la primera vez que entro en coversaciones en el foro, yo tambien he tenido mis cosas con el DOPA y tambien llevo tiempo detras de fabricarme un line array, bueno pues el tema de las guias de ondas tambien habia observado las de b&c, pero ahi una cosa que no la tengo tan clara, porque todas las guias tienen un coeficiente vertical y los fabricantes normalmente te ponen solo el horizontal, este en concreto tiene 15º, mi pregunta es, tengo que poner dos guia ondas en la misma caja, una encima de la otra, tendré cancelaciones?, espero que alguien que sepa de este tema me lo aclare un poco, gracias


----------



## leandro_or

no tendrias cancelaciones, las guias de onda son justamente para eso

generan una onda de choque plana...

de hecho, en un sistema lineal cada caja debe estar lo mas cerca posible de la proxima, si tenemos en cuenta esto, se podria decir que una guia de onda esta separada por apenas unos centimetros de la siguiente...

saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

japi dijo:


> porque todas las guias tienen un coeficiente vertical y los fabricantes normalmente te ponen solo el horizontal, este en concreto tiene 15º, mi pregunta es, tengo que poner dos guia ondas en la misma caja, una encima de la otra, tendré cancelaciones?, espero que alguien que sepa de este tema me lo aclare un poco, gracias


te recomiendo que te interiorices un poco en los principios de funcionamiento de los line array en taringa hay un informativo muy bueno, 
para todos los foristas: salio una copia de la guia de onda del das aero 38 la venden en mercadolibre a 190 pesos, es nacional supongo


----------



## japi

leandro_or dijo:


> no tendrias cancelaciones, las guias de onda son justamente para eso
> 
> generan una onda de choque plana...
> 
> de hecho, en un sistema lineal cada caja debe estar lo mas cerca posible de la proxima, si tenemos en cuenta esto, se podria decir que una guia de onda esta separada por apenas unos centimetros de la siguiente...
> 
> saludos



  Precisamente por mirar tantas teorias estoy liado, porque en horizontal si que se cancelan estando en el mismo canal hay por ahi algun video que lo explica muy bien que pondré el link proximante, gracias por las contestaciones

 en el video de las guias de ondas, llega un momento que tienen un cruce pero termina el video y no lo explica si ese vertical tine cancelacion...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

leandro_or dijo:


> no tendrias cancelaciones, las guias de onda son justamente para eso


Igualmente generan cancelación, solo que en mucho menor medida, gracias al ángulo de cobertura estrecho.


----------



## martincartagenero

japi dijo:


> en el video de las guias de ondas, llega un momento que tienen un cruce pero termina el video y no lo explica si ese vertical tine cancelacion...



bueno el video te da una idea grafica muy simple para que lo entiendas, la otra cosa que no ves es que las guias de onda colocadas en la caja no estan todas alineadas, tiene unos herrajes la caja con lo cual vos varias los angulos entre caja y caja.


----------



## Libardo M

aldemarar dijo:


> de que parte de colombia eres si estas cerca de Barranquilla te las puedo conseguir


 

Saludos

Amigo Aldemarar estoy interesado en los difusores me podrias dar mas informacion..

LM


----------



## japi

Entonces la conclusión que sacamos es que no se pueden poner dos guias de ondas en una misma caja de line array?


----------



## martincartagenero

si se pueden poner pero tienen que estar en funcion de los demas componentes de  hecho B&C tiene un modelo doble. lo0 que es cierto, van colocadas en forma lineal y vertical nunca vas a poder poner dos en parlelo, (hablando siempre de la disposicion fisica)


----------



## martincartagenero

por fin encontre una foto para que veas la guia de onda doble. en una caja armada no vas a notar que son dos drivrer...


----------



## japi

No la habia visto en el catalogo de B&C, aqui en España no te venden una guia de ondas sin que te lleves tambien el driver (o por lo menos no me las vende mi proveedor), mi pregunta ahora es si alguien en España sabe donde conseguir la guia de ondas que está en la foto que agradezco mucho a Martincartagenero lo que me la haya indicado porque precisamente buscaba algo parecido, Martin será mucho pedir si tienes las dimensiones por ahí...


----------



## leandro_or

je, no quiero porfiar, pero insisto en que no hay cancelaciones...

por lo menos por lo que yo se...
actualmente estoy trabajando en el diseño de un sistema line array propio...
en cuanto lo tenga subire las fotos, las pruebas de respuesta de la caja, los cortes de frecuencia, planos autocad, y demas....

espero poder terminarlo pronto... 

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

leandro_or dijo:


> je, no quiero porfiar, pero insisto en que no hay cancelaciones...



Que lo diga Meyer Sound: http://www.meyersound.com/spanish/support/papers/line_array_theory.htm


> _Es una idea errónea y bastante común respecto a los arreglos lineales creer que estos de una manera mágica permiten a las ondas sonoras combinarse para crear una sola "onda cilíndrica" con características especiales de propagación. Bajo la teoría de la acústica lineal, de hecho, es imposible: tal argumento no es ciencia sino una estrategia de mercadotecnia._


----------



## ATOM

Amigos, soy de Chile y también estoy en un proyecto de Line Array fabricado en mi propia casa.  Tengo un par de novedades que sin duda dará que comentar.  Lo primero es que hay un fabricante Danés de amplificadores para ser colocados dentro del gabinete, son tres modelos X-pro y un modelo M-pro, de marca PASCAL-AUDIO, es una subsidiaria de CAMCO (Alemania) que posiblemente sean los mejores amplificadores del mundo y a precios en verdad muy al alcance, unos 400 euros mas flete e impuestos por unidad DE TRES CANALES.  Estos son un canal de ¡¡¡2400 watts RMS@4Ω!! y dos canales de 700 watts c/u RMS@4Ω, son clase H de altisima fidelidad y con fuente de voltaje “inteligente“ que se acomoda a las variaciones de voltaje.  para ver mas visiten WWW.PASCAL-AUDIO.COM.  Yo compré un M-PRO que es de 800+800 watts RMS@4Ω y suenan bien con cualquier parlante.

Lo segundo en una guía de ondas que estoy tratando de adaptar a 10“ con dos drivers B&C de 1“, es muy sencilla de hacer, y mucho mejor si son hechas con corte láser ya que quedan muy bien terminadas. 

Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## ATOM

Aquí les envío las fotos de la guía de ondas y como va ubicada dentro de la caja.
Espero sus comentarios, saludos.
ATOM
Me faltó indicar un detalle muy importante, la guía de ondas está compuesta por láminas acero o aluminio que deben ser de aproximadamente de 1 mm de espesor, esta guía fuerza muy bien el camino de las ondas sonoras, su directividad es de no mas de 10° en el plano vertical y de 120° en el plano horizontal, todo según la apreciación auditiva personal. La transición de las ondas sonoras a cilíndricas es muy suave y el calculo de las distancias para lograr la completa fase del dispositivo es muy sencilla.

Perdón, me equivoqué, los amplificadores de pascal audio son clase “D“ y tienen los siguiente modelos:

X-PRO 3: amplificador de tres canales de 2400 w + 700 w+ 700 w @ 4Ω
X-PRO 2: amplificador de dos canales de 2400 w + 700 w @ 4Ω
X-PRO 1: amplificador de un canal de 2400 w @ 4Ω
M-PRO 2: amplificador de dos canales de 800 + 800 w @ 4Ω

Están listos para colocar un DSP de control total de parámetros que ellos mismos pueden proveer o en su caso en el manual que envían con el producto, hay un plano sugerido para la fabricación del pre-amplificador de entrada para ser controlado por cualquier unidad externa.

Por mi parte lo usaré en forma externa, vale decir fabricaré un gabinete para ser raqueado donde colocaré dos X-PRO 3, uno para “L“ y otro para “R“ y con sus DSP para control por computador, fabricaré 8 cajas de tres vías a 16Ω c/u (4 por lado), con 2x12“ para los bajos, 2x10“ para los medios/agudos y 2x1“ para los agudos, todo 18 SOUND, cada recinto recibirá en consecuencia 700 w para los bajos, 175 w para los medios/agudos y 175 w para los agudos, todo RMS.  Con esto pretendo cubrir audiencias de hasta 3000 personas en tiro medio/largo (30 a 100 mt), para el tiro corto seguiré usando mi sistema tradicional que es de la marca PSE-AUDIO de Alemania, la cual es de altísima fidelidad y muy compacta.  
Cuando termine el prototipo subiré las fotos para que tomen una idea y aportar mas a este foro.

Saludos

ATOM


----------



## japi

Tiene buena pinta esa caja Atom, pero la verdad no la comprendo mucho con las fotos que has subido, decirte tambien que el aporte de las etapas es interesante y habrá que tenerlo en cuenta, yo al final ya tengo cuatro cajas que son realidad por que dí con unas guia de ondas que la verdad han satisfecho bastante lo que yo queria y al final se ha quedado en una caja que tiene tres vias y 1820 vatios aes que va de lujo, ahora estoi con los errajes liado pero ya casi le veo el fin, mucho animo y al final tambien dinero, que al final tiene recompensa, saludos a todos


----------



## ATOM

Estimado JAPI:  Bueno, agradezco tu respuesta y te contaré que esta caja es un diseño para lograr mucha compresión (SPL) en las medias / bajas frecuencias.  La caja en sí es muy sencilla, pero yo me compliqué un poco más basado en esta caja.  Reemplacé los 2 12“ por 2 10“ y agregué 2 12“ para bajas frecuencias logrando una extensión en la banda baja que llegue a los 50 hz para así poder prescindir en algunos casos de las cajas para bajas frecuencias adicionales y así ahorrar en espacio y flete.  Si se requirieran bajos, tengo diseñado una caja cardiode con 3 componentes de 18“ y un power dedicado de Pascal Audio X-pro1 (2400 w @4Ω)
y la idea no es usar mas de 2 de estas cajas por lado.
Ojalá que puedas enviar alguna foto de tus cajas.  El hardware para elevar las cajas tendré que diseñarlo una vez terminada la primera ya que lo mandaré a cortar con Láser para que queden todos iguales.  A pesar de todos estos gastos el valor aproximado por caja no debiera exceder los US$780.- en comparación a un modelo comercial que fácilmente alcanzan los US$3.750.- en mi país, es decir, la construiré a la cuarta parte del valor comercial.  ¿buen ahorro no crees?.

A la espera de comentarios te saluda fraternalmente,

ATOM


----------



## japi

ATOM dijo:


> Estimado JAPI:  Bueno, agradezco tu respuesta y te contaré que esta caja es un diseño para lograr mucha compresión (SPL) en las medias / bajas frecuencias.  La caja en sí es muy sencilla, pero yo me compliqué un poco más basado en esta caja.  Reemplacé los 2 12“ por 2 10“ y agregué 2 12“ para bajas frecuencias logrando una extensión en la banda baja que llegue a los 50 hz para así poder prescindir en algunos casos de las cajas para bajas frecuencias adicionales y así ahorrar en espacio y flete.  Si se requirieran bajos, tengo diseñado una caja cardiode con 3 componentes de 18“ y un power dedicado de Pascal Audio X-pro1 (2400 w @4Ω)
> y la idea no es usar mas de 2 de estas cajas por lado.
> Ojalá que puedas enviar alguna foto de tus cajas.  El hardware para elevar las cajas tendré que diseñarlo una vez terminada la primera ya que lo mandaré a cortar con Láser para que queden todos iguales.  A pesar de todos estos gastos el valor aproximado por caja no debiera exceder los US$780.- en comparación a un modelo comercial que fácilmente alcanzan los US$3.750.- en mi país, es decir, la construiré a la cuarta parte del valor comercial.  ¿buen ahorro no crees?.
> 
> A la espera de comentarios te saluda fraternalmente,
> 
> ATOM



  Efectivamente el hardware los tienes que cortar con laser o tambien te lo pueden hacer con centro de mecanizado o sea con fresadora con su programa correspondiente que te ahorras algo de dinero, yo tuve tambien que diseñar el hardware por mi cuenta y decirte tambien que ese precio está bastante bien, yo en mi caso como iba buscando vatios y db´s en cada componente la verdad es que me ha salido cara pero ya he tenido la oportunidad de probarlas en directo y la verdad que con 4 cajas de estas y 4 sub tenia una tirada tremenda y una cobertura sensacional es más puedo decir que no me hacen falta fron fill por que no se pierde nada en el centro delante del escenario, tengo que mejorar algo el tema de los agudos por que a partir de unos 60 o 70 metros empiezan a perderse pero bueno son ajustes y decirte tambien que la opción de las tres vias voladas es lo mejor y si la caja te parte desde los 50 hz tiene que ir bien, yo en particular he cortado a partir de los 70 hz para que el sub no dé nada mas que soplo pero bueno ahi tambien entra como le guste el sonido a cada uno, bueno saludos y haber si vamos terminando para subir algunas fotos...


----------



## ATOM

La caja que he diseñado trae sub compartimientos individuales para cada componente de 12“ y 10“ siendo todos sellados, incluso los de 12“ para poder retener con mayor eficiencia el cono y de este forma lograr mayor potencia admisible sin sobre excursión de los conos en los 12“.  Mi sistema PSE-AUDIO usa esta técnica en sus cajas de bajas frecuencia B-81 que contiene un 18“ en una caja muy compacta con una corneta plegada similar a los bajos de Turbosound, con esta técnica el bajo es proyectado a grandes distancias.  Ahora el problema de los agudos se debe a que estos sistemas lineales si bien aumentan los DB a largas distancias, suman mas bajas frecuencias que agudas, te recomiendo aumentar el factor “Q“ en las cajas que destinas a los tiros largos, dejando que su dispersión sea por ejemplo en el plano vertical 10° y en el horizontal unos 50 o 60° para lograr un patrón polar mas “concentrado“ a largas distancias, eso podría ayudar a que lograras menor perdida de agudos en los tiros largos, por lo contrario en los tiros cortos, una dispersión horizontal de 110° sería ideal.  Ahora bien, si el escenario es muy ancho (mas de 15 mts) te recomiendo igual considerar unos front fills  para las primeras filas, salvo que el escenario sea muy bajo lo que implicaría colgarlas muy “clavadas“ a las primeras filas.

También dependiendo del procesador que tengas, la mayoría, incluso el Bheringer, tienen equalización por banda lo que te permite compensar de cierta forma la perdida en este caso de agudos, generalmente porque el aire tiene mucha absorción en estas frecuencias, sobretodo a elevadas temperaturas y muy poca humedad relativa.

Según tengo entendido, todos los sistemas de matriz de linea tienen este problema y compensan bajando un poco los DB de los bajos y medios a fin de “equiparar“ la perdida de agudos, es por este motivo que lo mejor sería hacer cajas autoamplificadas y con DSP integrado para poder controlarlas en “bloques“ para los distintos “tiros“, pero creo que este no es nuestro caso, igual en tus cajas deja considerado un espacio para instalar algún día un power como los que indique anteriormente, vale la pena pensar de ves en cuando en grande, ¿¿O NO??.  Saludos cordiales,

ATOM

En el foro del DOPA hay unos calculadores que te podrían dar una idea de lo que te digo


----------



## japi

Hola ATOM, estuve mirando un poco los amplis estos de pascal audio y la verdad es que me interesan, pero escribí un correo a la casa y no me contestan nada, podrias decirme los precios de el de tres vias + dsp y explicarme un poco como funcionan estos crossover, saludos.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado JAPI:
El valor está rodeando los 400 euros el ampli de 3 canales (x-pro 3) y el DSP tiene un valor aproximado de 100 euros.  El DSP no es un crossover como los tradicionales electrónicos, sino que un controlador por cada canal del ampli donde le puedes dar la función, corte, delay y EQ que quieras desde un computador o puedes hacer los pre-sets directos en el DSP de la caja, especializando su función para la aplicación que necesites, es decir, tienes el control total.

Que raro que no te contestaran de PASCAL ya que son muy cordiales, por lo menos lo fueron conmigo, ahora me parece que hay países en Latinoamérica que ellos no contactan por un asunto de estrategia comercial.

En todo caso sigue intentando y comunicate con ellos en INGLES (usa un traductor en linea)

Aún no puedo terminar mi proyecto debido a falta de tiempo, estamos en época de alta demanda de servicios de sonido y prácticamente no he podido tocar el tema, apenas pueda, retomaré y subiré fotos.

Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## japi

Gracias ATOM por tu respuesta, entonces tambien hace falta un programa de ordenador para programar el dsp no? si es así ya preguntarte tambien si viene con el ampli o hay que comprarlo aparte, por otra parte yo envié el correo en ingles por supuesto y a la comercial una chica que se llama natasha y no hay respuesta, bueno seguiremos probando, saludos.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado JAPI: el DSP creo que lo entregan incluyendo un software propietario de la empresa, lo puedes adquirir con o sin la opción de pantalla, además si tu lo requieres puedes adquirir un controlador de otra marca que traen DSP (DBX drive pack u otro similar, incluso hay un Behringer) lo que sí debe tener a lo menos 5 canales de salida, dos para hi (L yR) dos para mid (L y R) y uno para lows (monofónico) y si tiene seis salidas te quedaría la sexta para los sub-lows (monofónico también).  Lo malo de esto es que la “orden“ del controlador será igual para todas las cajas, es decir, para las tiro largo, las tiro medio y las tiro corto y “matarías“ a las primeras filas.  Otra opción es tener varios controladores iguales dedicados para los distintos tiros del sistema, lo que te permitiría compensar la pérdida de agudos en el tiro largo y menor nivel en los tiros cortos.  Por ahí leí que algunos sonidistas de grandes eventos usan una ganancia de +3 db en los tiros largos, 0 db en los tiros medios y -3db en los tiros cortos y front fills (si se requieren) esto expresado en la ganancia de los amplificadores.  Soy de la vieja escuela y la verdad es que me gusta tener los controles “a la mano“, por lo tanto la última de las opciones es la que me gusta más, pero tres o mas controladores es un poco caro para mi escuálido presupuesto.

Atento a tus comentarios te saluda cordialmente,

ATOM


----------



## japi

Hola ATOM, decirte que yo tambien soy de la vieja escuela y de presupuesto estoi peor que tu incluso por que no hay apenas trabajo, al preguntarte por el dsp estaba pensando precisamente en los diferentes tiros de las cajas y eso solo se puede conseguir teniendo minimo un dsp para cada dos cajas yo en mi caso voy a trabajar con 4 por ala lo que pasa es que hemos fabricado para 8 por ala y habrá que tener en cuenta si algun dia sonará todo junto por eso quisiera enterarme de las posibilidades que te dá este dsp de pascal por qué si no cumple con la mayoria de las espectativas ya vamos jodidos,,, me refiero a si tiene cortes definidos ,ecualizadores, linea de delay, limitadores para algunos casos en concreto en fin lo que tenemos mas o menos en los crossover estandar, yo en concreto antes de mirar esto de los amplis de tu aportación estaba pensando en comprar un dbx driverack 260 para cada lado, volviendo a pascal audio siguo sin contestación y he vuelto a mandar otro correo, pero me he enterardo de que aqui en España hay una casa que los distribuye pero creo que no montan su dsp en cambio montan un modulo de xilica y ahí creo que se pegan la pasada en el precio ni mas ni menos que 2000 y pico de euros por cada ampli y así no se puede comprar por muy bien que esté este ampli pero bueno seguiremos esperando respuesta de esta gente con paciencia, saludos....


----------



## ATOM

Hola JAPI: Si efectivamente la posibilidad del DSP es tener un completo dominio de cada canal de potencia, ahora sé que la firma que fabrica los DSP para PASCAL es “www.alldsp.com“, ahí encontraras la información mas detallada.  No es malo pensar en usar un DBX para cada canal, pero si tienen 6 salidas, los podrías usar uno para tiro largo y otro para tiro medio corto, de esta forma usarías 4 cajas por lado para tiro largo y las otras cuatro por lado para los tiros medios, cortos y si algún día pudieras fabricar 2 cajas por lado mas, podrías adquirir un tercer DBX para dejarlas como tiro corto. Esto es solo una sugerencia, algo que yo haría teniendo la posibilidad.

Aquí en Chile, la cosa de los line array está marcada por la “moda“ de tenerlos, los usan en casi todas las aplicaciones y lugares, a veces hasta es ridículo usar un sistema tan poderoso para audiencias de 300 personas que al final terminan con sordera temporal.
Hay una empresa que adquirió la marca Alemana D&B AUDIOTECNIK con conos de KEBLAR y todas esas cosas, pero al fin y al cabo para mi nivel de trabajos, mi tercera generación quizás las terminaría de pagar al Banco.  Sin embargo tu al estar basado en España tienes la posibilidad de adquirir buenos componentes como FAITAL, B&C, 18 SOUND, SILICA, etc., por acá existen las marcas, pero al ir a comprar nunca hay existencia de los productos. 

Si hay algún distribuidor de PASCAL en tu país, los valores que manejan deberían ser muy similares a comprarlos en la fábrica, por lo tanto podrías probarlos antes de adquirirlos y esa es una ventaja que no tenemos aquí en Chile.

A la espera de tus comentarios te saluda cordialmente,

ATOM


----------



## japi

Gracias de nuevo ATOM por la información de los dsp, con respecto a lo que dices de que aqui en españa tenemos de todo, te puedo asegurar que aqui lo que hay son muchos mangantes, te digo esto por que imaginate que si el precio de el ampli esta por los 400 euros alli en Chile y aqui me quieren cobrar casi 3000 euros algo raro pasa y estoi llegando a la conclusión de que como tu bien dices aqui puedes conseguir casi de todo pero lo tienes que pagar por 4 o por cinco veces más su valor en algunas cosas, en fin siguo esperando contestación de pascal y creo que me voy a quedar esperando mucho tiempo por otro lado seguimos currando el array y espero subir fotos pronto, ddecirte tambien que cuando nos metemos a investigadores en el mundillo este del audio es por necesidad, por que imaginate que tuvieramos muchisimo trabajo, entonces lo comprariamos de casa y nos evitariamos muchos disgustos y trabajo, pero yo la verdad que cuando escuché por primera vez el equipo y estaban solo dos cajas por ala dije que tambien merece la pena hacerlo tu mismo y hacerlo poco a poco conforme se va trabajando en fin no me enrollo más saludos ATOM.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado JAPI:  Lamento mucho que en Europa vendan tan caros estos módulos, pero hay otras marcas también de mucha calidad para alta exigencia, ejemplo es la marca HOELLSTERN que la recomienda LANGELOUDSPEAKERS de SUIZA para su linea de productos de Line Array (al dueño lo conocí en Chile cuando vino a hacer un demo de DELTA AUDIO y se llama ANDREAS LANGE), estos amplis también son de exelente calidad.  En sus cajas usa componentes FAITAL.

También he tratado de comunicarme con PASCAL y no me han respondido, espero que en su momento lo pueda hacer, de lo contrario buscaré otro fabricante y por que nó hasta poder hacerlos uno mismo.  En el foro hay planos para todos los gustos y presupuestos, ideal sería fabricar uno con fuente SWITCHING para no sumar peso físico y consumo eléctrico o en su defecto hacerlo externo con las vías necesarias.
Saludos cordiales,
ATOM


----------



## japi

Hola ATOM, como siempre un placer poder escribirme contigo por que vas aclarando el camino lo que está en tu mano, bueno decirte que ya he tenido respuesta de pascal y me han dado un distribuidor de aqui de españa y estoy esperando a que me diga precio explicandole todo lo que quiero hacer, pero te agradezco mucho la posiblidad de mirar está nueva marca que la miraré como he visto otras, pero al final la que más potencia dá es otra marca que dá la casualidad de que monta tambien modulos de pascal la marca se llama minidsp y su referencia es la pwr-dsp3 a un precio de 1300$, las demas se quedan cortas en watios y no van a tres vias, lo de fabricarlas es otra opción claro pero yo he copiado circuitos mas o menos faciles, pero estos circuitos llevan smd por todos lados y son bastante complicados de copiar, ademas de que las propias casas suelen tener ya sus mosfet integrados y averigua...


----------



## ATOM

Estimado JAPI: Si, en verdad todos los fabricantes de amplificadores mantienen sus diseños bajo siete llaves (por cierto muy lógico) y en sus diseños integran una serie de elementos en un solo circuito integrado para mantener por un buen tiempo su ventaja sobre la competencia.

Me alegra mucho que pudieras contacta a PASCAL y espero que puedas llegar a buenos valores con ellos o su representante.

Bueno por acá la cosa ha comenzado a “caminar“ bastante rápido lo que me ha permitido hacer varios trabajos de buena calidad y espero poder tener algo de tiempo para poder salir de la planificación a la acción.

Un saludos afectuoso desde Chile.

ATOM


----------



## aldemarar

ATOM dijo:


> La caja que he diseñado trae sub compartimientos individuales para cada componente de 12“ y 10“ siendo todos sellados, incluso los de 12“ para poder retener con mayor eficiencia el cono y de este forma lograr mayor potencia admisible sin sobre excursión de los conos en los 12“
> ATOM
> 
> compañero muy interesante lo que esta haciendo pero por que dice que si las cajas son selladas se puede lograr mas potencia no entiendo esa parte
> y lo de los amp clase d me parece que es una buena idea pero eso no sale muy caro con el envio
> y lo otro es que si ellas traen la fuente incorporada o hay que comprarla por aparte
> gracias


----------



## ATOM

Hola amigo ALDEMARAR:

Bueno te explico una teoría usada para cajas selladas. Estos sistemas logran una acústica “encerrada“ lo que significa que el cono es protegido de una “sobre excursión“ o “recorrido“*Peak to Peak, que en la casi totalidad de los componentes encontrados en el mercado es inferior a 1 pulgada total, eso quiere decir que al momento de querer obtener mayores bajos, se corre el riesgo de dañar o derechamente “romper“ la suspensión del parlante, para esto se hace una caja sellada lo que impide en gran forma este problema al actuar como un cámara de compresión tanto en el pulso positivo como en el negativo ayudando de esta forma a “retener“ el cono en su posición central y evitar de esta forma en gran medida esta sobre excursión del componente, por lo tanto pude resistir de mejor medida los decibeles que le entregas.  Reconozco que me equivoqué al referirme como potencia, el parlante siempre tendrá y recibirá la misma potencia del amplificador.  Un parlante de bajos, según tengo entendido, al estar montado en una caja sellada, aumenta su rendimiento en DB, pero también sacrifica las bajas frecuencias.  Te contaré que en mi inventario tengo unas cajas de bajos de 18“, 600 WRMS que son selladas en una cámara de compresión muy pequeña y de ahí nace una “corneta“ plegada, lo que hace que solamente lleguen a reproducir frecuencias entre los 55 y 250 hz. pero con un máximo de 131 db y esta respuesta es proyectada a mas de 50 mts. de distancia con muy poca perdida en DB. 

Ahora, lo del amplificador clase “D“, es lo mas avanzado que existe hasta el momento, da una calidad de sonido inigualable en todo el espectro del oído humano, claro está que puedes usar cualquier amplificador de clase profesional tomando en cuenta que tendrás que hacer algunos ajustes para lograr lo que quieres y si es que se necesitan.

Con respecto a los amplis de PASCAL-AUDIO, estos traen la fuente incorporada, solo hay que tener un DSP para su control o fabricar o comprar los pre-amplificadores de entrada, en todo caso en la información enviada con los amplis incluye un plano electrónico para poder fabricarlo uno mismo, pero la tarjeta DSP que ellos venden oscila los 80 Euros (creo).  Te aconsejo comunicarte con PASCAL para que le solicites la información directamente.  El flete no debería salir mas de 100 euros en total mas los gastos de internación mas gastos de almacenaje y manejo del courrier (TNT en mi caso), al menos eso fue lo que pagué aquí en CHILE y lo mejor de todo, me llegó a casa.

Espero haber aclarado algunas dudas, por cualquier otra cosa no dudes en contactarme y gustoso trataré de aclararla si es que son de mi humilde conocimiento.

Saludos desde Chile, 

ATOM


----------



## ATOM

Amigos: Desde hace un mes PENN-ELCOM CHILE es la representante oficial para sur América de los parlantes “ingleses“ FANE.  Por lo menos aquí los valores son bastante accesibles y sus características técnicas (al menos en el papel) son 100% competitivas con marcas como B&C, FAITAL, 18 Sound, etc.
Los probaré y publicaré mis  opiniones con una crítica lo mas imparcial posible.  No aventuraré fechas, pero espero sea lo antes posible.
Saludos a todos.
ATOM


----------



## luisl

martincartagenero dijo:


> estimados foristas, en otro foro que participo (DoPA)  hay un cierto egoismo a compartir conocimiento, solo recomiendan "comprate un line array de marca", seguramente son vendedores o fabricantes y desalientan toda tentativa de realizar un proyecto.
> por lo tanto yo propongo a todos trabajar para armar un line array de dos vias con las siguientes caracteristicas:
> 1.- (puede ser caja de dos o de un solo parlante) parlantes de 10" o 12" de calidad media-alta de cierta economia como los selenium de 150 a 300 Wrms con frecuencia de trabajo de 100hz o 120hz de corte inferior y 1600hz a 1800hz.
> 2.- driver de 1" selenium de 50 o 60 wrms. ojo que el driver no va en una corneta comun, va en una guia de onda plana
> 3.- diseño de la guia de onda y difusor
> 4.- diseño del gabinete de madera.
> las marcas de los parlantes que yo propuse (selenium) como una marca promedio pero puede elegirse otra siempre y cuando respete un nivel de calidad medio y precios medios, o sea descartar jahro, tonhale, maxpro jajaj.tampoco vamos a usar rcf o 18sound que son de lo mejor pero cuestan un disparate. hay algunos driver chinitos de 1" que andan muy bien y cuestan en el orden de 35 a 40 dolares cada uno
> mas adelante agregare algunos planos originales de marcas conocidas y fotos de guias de onda y difusores



saludos me gustarias que subieras los planos originales de las marcas conocidas por favor si esta a tu alcance


----------



## ATOM

Estimado/a ATOM,

SonyXploD acaba de responder a un tema al que estás suscrito, titulado "proyecto line array propio" en el foro Audio: Elementos de salida de Foros de Electrónica.

Ésta respuesta está localizada en:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-line-array-propio-52169-new/

El mensaje que acaba de ser publicado es el siguiente:

-------------------------------------------------------

me gustaria tomar estos principios . para aplicarlos en mi proyecto.. actualmente tengo 
Imagen: http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/8990/img00022201109191632.jpg 
y 2 woofers en vented. los subs los tengo en paso bajo cortados a 100hz y los woofers en paso alto cortados a 40hz .
sin utilizar refuerzo de ningun tipo.

me paso algo muy peculear ayer tratando de ecualizar un poco el sonido y fue que al encender un subwoofer sonaba normal dandole todo el volumen por supuesto retumbaba y vibraba pero al encender el 2do subwoofer (al mismo volumen) el retumbe se iva casi por completo y hasta las vibraciones se dejaban de sentir.. era como si el sonido perdiese la resonancia al encender el 2do sub. intente poniendo arriba asi como en la foto a los lados y nada funciono, lo que hice fue separarlos y ponerlos a 2 metros de distancia y asi mejoro un poco la cosa, pero leyendo aqui veo que mientras mas cerca los parlantes mayor es el campo que cubren de forma vertical entonces como es posible que ami me paso justo lo contrario? (cabe destacar que cada subwoofer esta siendo alimentado por su propio amplificador) y ambos amplis son misma marca y modelo

saludos



Estimado sonyXplodP:  Un gusto poder ayudar, con respecto a tu consulta a lo mejor el problema que puedes tener es de fase.  Te explico, como tu cuentas ambos bajos al estar uno al lado o sobre el otro pierde el peso del sistema, entonces prueba invirtiendo la fase de uno de ellos y prueba, si aún persiste el problema deberás ver que la fase no se invierta en forma física, es decir, que existan diferencias en las medias de los bafles o de recorrido de los laberintos que pudiesen producir este efecto, en este último caso tendrías que replantear el proyecto construyendo bafles nuevos.  Pero creo que puede ser un problema de fase eléctrica solamente.  También se cambia la fase cuando los cables que llevan la señal con XLR o PLUG, pudieran estar invertidos, eso también afecta la fase.

Esperando haber sido de ayuda te saluda cordialmente.

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

Gracias por tu respuesta man. Efectivamente el problema fue que como los amplificadores toman la señal de un cable rca plug, estos estaban invertidos respecto al otro amplificador. Hoy realice las mismas pruebas y efectivamente 1 sub sonaba fuerte y al encender el otro se duplicaba la presion.. Pudiste ver el tipo. De cajon? Es una version modificada de lo que son las folded horn. Que angulo recomendarias tu para aprofechar su direccionabilidad? Deberian estar en el suelo directamente? O levantados con un tripie? Cabe destacar q son subwoofers y dentro de estas cajas su desempeño va desde los 125hz - 40hz mas arriba suena mal y menos de 40hz cuesta para que se escuchen esas notas.


----------



## ATOM

Que bueno que pudiste resolver el tema.  Leyendo mas en detalle tu consulta, en ella no especificas las pulgadas de los componentes usados, pero creo que podrían ser de 18“,  ahora bien, de acuerdo a la imagen se aprecian que son similares a unos EV que no me acuerdo del modelo, lo que se aprecia que el componente usa de caja de resonancia solo una fracción del total del bafle, por lo tanto al exilarlo en bajas frecuencias podría producir algún tipo de resonancia la caja o derechamente la suspensión.  Por lo general las cajas tipo bajo doblado  (folded-bass) como las de la imagen que me envías, están diseñadas para llegar a un máximo de bajos que rodean los 50 hz. ya que se orienta a usarlas para “tiro lago“ y conservan su respuesta de frecuencias aún estando estaqueados sobre andamios a 2 metros de altura o colgados junto al resto de los parlantes.  Son sistemas usados masivamente desde la década de los ´70s.  Son muy eficientes en su trabajo ya que reproducen los bajos dentro del rango del oído humano.

Los sub-woofers o sublows son aditamentos acústicos para extender la respuesta de bajos en un sistema de sonido de grandes dimensiones y por lo general se usan para conciertos y presentaciones en vivo donde es muy importante el impacto de los bajos en la audiencia.  Ahora para la música envasada los DJ por lo general usan sistemas que reproduzcan entre los 45 a 50 hertzios para los bajos y hasta los 18.000 o 19.000 hertzios, esto se debe principalmente que la música es grabada en ese espectro de sonido.  Ahora si quieres bajos “retumbantes“, que muevan la estructura del lugar bajo los 30 hertzios, te aconsejo hacer dos sub-woofers cargados con 2 componentes de 18“.  Esta caja debe quedar a 4 Ohms de diseño frontal y los componentes deben quedar los mas junto posible para formar un solo lóbulo de bajos y que sume 6 db a cada arreglo.  También tendrías que usar un power en Bridge cosa de superar a lo menos en un 50% la potencia de los componentes instalados.  

Por cualquier duda no dudes en contactarme por este medio.

Saludos cordiales desde Chile.

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

ATOM dijo:


> Que bueno que pudiste resolver el tema.  Leyendo mas en detalle tu consulta, en ella no especificas las pulgadas de los componentes usados, pero creo que podrían ser de 18“,  ahora bien, de acuerdo a la imagen se aprecian que son similares a unos EV que no me acuerdo del modelo, lo que se aprecia que el componente usa de caja de resonancia solo una fracción del total del bafle, por lo tanto al exilarlo en bajas frecuencias podría producir algún tipo de resonancia la caja o derechamente la suspensión.  Por lo general las cajas tipo bajo doblado  (folded-bass) como las de la imagen que me envías, están diseñadas para llegar a un máximo de bajos que rodean los 50 hz. ya que se orienta a usarlas para “tiro lago“ y conservan su respuesta de frecuencias aún estando estaqueados sobre andamios a 2 metros de altura o colgados junto al resto de los parlantes.  Son sistemas usados masivamente desde la década de los ´70s.  Son muy eficientes en su trabajo ya que reproducen los bajos dentro del rango del oído humano.
> 
> Los sub-woofers o sublows son aditamentos acústicos para extender la respuesta de bajos en un sistema de sonido de grandes dimensiones y por lo general se usan para conciertos y presentaciones en vivo donde es muy importante el impacto de los bajos en la audiencia.  Ahora para la música envasada los DJ por lo general usan sistemas que reproduzcan entre los 45 a 50 hertzios para los bajos y hasta los 18.000 o 19.000 hertzios, esto se debe principalmente que la música es grabada en ese espectro de sonido.  Ahora si quieres bajos “retumbantes“, que muevan la estructura del lugar bajo los 30 hertzios, te aconsejo hacer dos sub-woofers cargados con 2 componentes de 18“.  Esta caja debe quedar a 4 Ohms de diseño frontal y los componentes deben quedar los mas junto posible para formar un solo lóbulo de bajos y que sume 6 db a cada arreglo.  También tendrías que usar un power en Bridge cosa de superar a lo menos en un 50% la potencia de los componentes instalados.
> 
> Por cualquier duda no dudes en contactarme por este medio.
> 
> Saludos cordiales desde Chile.
> 
> ATOM


son de 12" subwoofers  svc 4ohm y son estos 


profundo 60cm alto 40cm ancho 37cm cada uno.

bueno yo estoy tratando de armar poco a poco una miniteca y pues con estos 2 como complemento pienso añadir una b-52 horn folded con un sub de 18. que opinas de este ?
pienso añadir al sistema esto porque en espacio abierto estas cajas que tengo ahorita hace un grave audible mas no se siente del todo en el cuerpo y almenos aqui a la gente le gusta eso. supongo que con la horn lograre eso.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-35587525-bajo-zebra-18-1500w-doble-bobina-nuevo-_JM_

lo que me llama la atencion es que sus bobinas presentan distintas impedancias.. esto me confunde.. sera decente este parlante?

saludos


----------



## ATOM

Yo intentaría con un par de sub bajos como los que te indiqué, o en su caso otra técnica es juntar en el centro todos los bajos posibles dejando lo rango extendidos flanqueando al DJ a cada lado y lograras sumar aún mas decibelios a los bajos de tu sistema y de esta forma poder dar ese golpe de los bajos que gusta tanto al público.  Recuerda que la “Horn“ logra disparar el bajo a mas distancia, pero solamente en frecuencias de bajos y no de sub-bajos.  Para lograr esto deberás lograr tener de a lo menos unos 4 bajos dobles por lado y te garantizo que tus subs moverá las moléculas del cuerpo de tu publico a 50 o 60 metros.  Siempre trata de adquirir parlantes de la misma marca y modelo para así no tener dudas, pero te recomiendo que fabriques tus propias cajas ya que internet está lleno de modelos ya probados y hay paginas en google donde incluso te entregan modelos y medidas gratis.
Saludos cordiales desde Chile,

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

ATOM dijo:


> Yo intentaría con un par de sub bajos como los que te indiqué, o en su caso otra técnica es juntar en el centro todos los bajos posibles dejando lo rango extendidos flanqueando al DJ a cada lado y lograras sumar aún mas decibelios a los bajos de tu sistema y de esta forma poder dar ese golpe de los bajos que gusta tanto al público.  Recuerda que la “Horn“ logra disparar el bajo a mas distancia, pero solamente en frecuencias de bajos y no de sub-bajos.  Para lograr esto deberás lograr tener de a lo menos unos 4 bajos dobles por lado y te garantizo que tus subs moverá las moléculas del cuerpo de tu publico a 50 o 60 metros.  Siempre trata de adquirir parlantes de la misma marca y modelo para así no tener dudas, pero te recomiendo que fabriques tus propias cajas ya que internet está lleno de modelos ya probados y hay paginas en google donde incluso te entregan modelos y medidas gratis.
> Saludos cordiales desde Chile,
> 
> ATOM



muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda atom al igual que djwashh me has ayudado enormemente.
basicamente es dificil por no decir (CARO) el armarse un sistema donde los subgraves sean notables 
por eso me gustaria comenzar con 1na horn folded.. pero aun asi .. tu dices que hace que se extienda el sonido pero tambien estas cajas hacen sentir en el cuerpo lo que reproducen? o es puro oido?  no se si has tenido la oportunidad de escucharlas pero yo realmente no.

pero llendonos a ejemplos, las cajas que tengo orita tienen un rango entre 115hz-40hz mas abajo no se escucha y menos se siente. pero si tienen un buen impacto en musica electronica o musicas con un rango entre los 50hz hasta los 80hz de grave. 
la cancion de Bass I love you de bassotronics no se escucha para nada en mi sistema
pero todas y cada una de las electronicas que se te ocurran retumban y dan golpe pa rato. 

sin embargo, los subgraves que solemos escuchar dentro del auto son unos que en espacios abiertos son muy dificiles de conseguir. tu me dices que se pueden obtener con ese tipo de cajas?


lo que me comentas es practicamente 2 cajones bass refles con 1 sub 1 woofer y 1 driver , pero estos requieren mucha amplificacion para obtener resultados similares a las horn folded, sin embargo no lo descarto ya que el grave mas sabroso es ese por debajo de los 40hz


----------



## ATOM

Estimado amigo: yo adquirí hace bastante tiempo un sistema Alemán de marca PSE, esta compuesto de 4 grabes B-81 (55hz a 250 hz, 131 db, 600 watts continuos), 4 mid/hi K-1 (80 hz a 20.000 hz, 124 db, 200 watts continuos), procesador PSE del sistema y amplificadores PSE, además de los cables de potencia.  Con este sistema montado sobre stack amplifico bandas en vivo y DJ de musica electrónica con una increible fidelidad para audiencias de hasta 3000 personas en espacios abiertos, obteniendo peaks de 125 db a 30 metros de distancia.  Los componentes de este sistema son, para la caja de bajo (folded-bass) usan una componente de 18 pulgadas marca Pressition Device Inglés, la caja de mid/hi es muy compacta y usa un 10“ JBL (2123H) para los medios y un driver de 1“ B&C (DE-25) para los agudos.

Jamás la he quemado o dañado por excesos de potencia ya qe el sistema viene electrónicamente controlado, comprimido y limitado.

Uno de sus secretos es que los amplificadores superan en mas de un 50% la potencia de las cajas, evitando de esta forma entregarles peaks de corriente continua que produce daño y termina quemando los componentes, además las redes de voltaje que manejan los amplis supera los 90 voltios, por lo tanto llegan a sus potencias máximas si ninguna distorsión y esfuerzo, siempre manteniendo la fidelidad.

Si quieres marcar la diferencia y de esta manera obtener ventajas sobre la competencia tienes que mejorar la calidad de los componentes de tus cajas y usar amplificadores profesionales.  Si te dedicas a este rubro y piensas seguir en el, te recomiendo que esta etapa sea la transición hacia un sistema tal vez pequeño, pero que por su calidad marque la diferencia y tus clientes apreciarán tu esfuerzo por brindar un buen servicio, como dice el adagio “poco pero bueno“.  Yo no sé como será la parte económica en tu país, pero bien vale la pena tener paciencia, juntar el dinero y dase el gusto.

Yo estoy trabajando en mi proyecto de Line Array desde el año 2002, viendo tecnologías y conociendo mas profundamente sus aplicaciones prácticas.
Son sistemas muy útiles para grandes espacios abiertos y pequeños también ya que hay de todos los tipos y tamaños, además en mi país están de moda desde hace un par d años y prefieren contratar a las empresas que poseen estos sistemas.  Son costosos pero solo algunos son de verdadera calidad en cuanto a rendimiento y fidelidad, todo depende de los componentes usados, los amplificadores, controladores y en general de la calidad de la red electroacústica utilizada (ecualizadores, efectos, consolas, micrófonos, cables, etc), pero al final la mayoría usa los mismos componentes. Ahora una cualidad de estos sistemas es que al colocar los recintos o bales lo mas junto posible en un arreglo lineal, logran mayor suma de decibeles en la bajas frecuencias, por eso te indicaba que haciendo columnas de cajas hacia arriba (desde el piso o estaqueadas) lograrás sumar una cantidad enorme de decibelios lo que hará sonar tus bajos a mucha distancia y con gran potencia y golpe.  No olvides que el ser humano no escucha los watts de potencia ya que es una medida eléctrica que se disipa en los amplificadores y en las bobinas de los parlantes, es ser humano escucha los decibelios y solo aumentando en 6 db un sistema puedes aumentar la audiencia en varios cientos de personas.

Te explicaré brevemente y lo mas claro posible la importancia de la presión sonora (se mide en decibelios). Por los caprichos de la naturaleza, para el ser humano, auditivamente hablando, vivimos de sensaciones y discriminamos de acuerdo a la frecuencia que escuchemos la dirección e intensidad de la fuente.  Ahora en un sistema de sonido, para doblar la sensación potencia tienes que poner el doble de cajas acústicas, vale decir que que si tienes una caja de 100 db, al colocar otra a su lado en perfecta fase (clones perfectos) lograras subir unos 3 db.  Para poder subir otros 3 db, tendrás que colocar DOS CAJAS MAS iguales a las anteriores, es decir ya tienes 4 cajas,  para poder subir otros 3 db tendrás que colocar CUATRO CAJAS MAS iguales, es decir ya tienes 8 cajas y solamente has subido 9 db con respecto a la caja original o sea tienes un sistema de 8 cajas que te entrega 109 db.  Ahora viene lo peor, por caprichos de la naturaleza, los sistemas convencionales (no line array) DECAEN en 6 DB al ir doblando la distancia de los escuchas, por lo general estas medidas se hacen a 1 metro de distancia del parlante, esto implica que si tenemos 109 db a 1 metro, al doblar la distancia, es decir 2 metros, ya tendremos 6 db menos, es decir 103 db y al doblar esta distancia, es decir 4 metros, ya tendremos solamente 99 db y así sucesivamente, entonces basados en estas leyes para lograr una presión sonora capaz de mover las moléculas del cuerpo a una persona que se encuentre a 32 metros, imagina la cantidad de bajos que necesitarás y a esto hay que agregar los amplis, cables y la cantidad de amperios de la red eléctrica que se requieren para poder tener todo funcionando sin que se “caiga“ la protección.  

Los sistemas de line array logran grandes presiones (db) con pocas cajas, esto se debe a que todos los componentes del sistema trabajan como si fuera un solo gran parlante.  No usan nada de otro mundo, solamente el la conformación del sistema.  al colocar bajos con parlantes frontales de 15“ o 18“ en línea vertical u horizontal PEGADOS uno al otro, lograrás subir en 6 db al duplicar la cantidad de cajas en forma geométrica (1,2,4,8,16, etc) y la señal decaerá en solamente 3 db al duplicar la distancia.
Al citar nuestro ejemplo anterior, 1 caja de 100db + 1 caja de 100 db = 106 db y 2 cajas 106 db + 2 cajs de 106 db = 112 db, con esta presión a 4 metros tendrás 106 db lo que es muuuucho mas que lo indicado en el ejemplo anterior y tu publico saltará literalmente de sus puestos.
Espero haber podido aclarar tus dudas.
Saludos cordiales,
ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

muchisimas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos hermano
la verdad me has sacado de muchas interrogantes que he tenido a lo largo de esta aficion por el sonido. lo que ya varios usuarios y tu me han hecho entrar en razon es que debo comprar amplificadores de audio profesional, entre ellos te puedo nombrar algunas marcas tentativas
QSC,Gemini,Pyle que son algo accesibles, ya que los peavey, sound barrier ni hablar no me da el presupuesto por ahora.

Tengo una perdida de energia grande al tener que utilizar fuentes atx para alimentar 2 amplificadores de auto, estando en 3 fuentes atx por cada amplificador (ya eso es tema viejo) lo que me gustaria es tener un sistema que me permita conectarlo en cualquier sitio sin la necesidad de llevarme un generador para mi solo.

creo que comenzare con 2 de esos cajones para line array luego de construir el b-52 .. seria bueno tener un campo completo de frecuencias, dando un buen hit en cualquier cancion y no unicamente en electronica, 

no me gustaria desechar los que te mostre en la foto sino mas bien utilizarlos como un complemento, ya que venderlos seria perder inversion.

estas line array tienen su propio modelo de construccion? o son simplemente cajones bass reflex unidos?
estos son contruidos todos juntos? o puedo ir construyendo poco a poco y luego unirlos?
me gustaria comenzar con 2 no obstante, tambien surje una interrogante, 

puedo utilizar woofers y subwoofers de car audio en 1 solo cajon?
digamos
1 woofer de 12 pyle pro ppa12 200rms + 1 subwoofer mtx jackhammer 5512-04 400rms

pyle no es la mejor marca pero ese modelo lo llevo usando mas de 1 año y la verdad me ha dado buen resultado.

tienen planos especificos estas line array? tambien me surge una pregunta, si se estaria combinando parlantes de distintas frecuencias de reproduccion en 1na caja esto no afectaria los resultados? es decir no se "sumaria" la presion sino que cada uno sonaria por su lado? o estas cajas line array llevan unicamente subwoofers?


----------



## ATOM

amigo, de los amplis que me nombraste, el QSC y Peavey son profesionales en algunos modelos, pero son buenos.  Ahora los line array tienen un solo problema, por lo general su dispersión horizontal es entre 80 y 110 grados, pero tienen una muy pero muy estrecho ángulo de cobertura vertical, entre 5 y 15 grados, lo que implica tener a lo menos unos tres por lado para tener una buena cobertura en este plano, y eso es harta plata.  Un buen LA debería tener una respuesta de freq. entre los 50 o 60 hertzios hasta los 18 o 19 kilo hertzios. una forma de lograr esto es con cajas de tres vías que podrían ser 2x12“ para los bajos, 2x6“ para los medios y 2x1“ para los agudos y su formato podría ser un 12“ en cada extremo en su propia caja acústica construido dentro del bafle, los dos 6“ uno sobre el otro lo mas juntos posible y los dos 1“ también uno sobre e otro con su correspondiente guía de ondas plana (en Brasil las venden y son bastante buenas, visita “www.ljmbrasil.com“ y pregunta por el modelo LJM-5015), sin estas guías de ondas no tendrás el efecto de los LA en los agudos, ahora los componentes ojalá fueran de marca reconocida como Selenium de Brasil, Peavey de USA, B&C de Italia, 18 Sound de Italia, Faital-pro de Italia, JBL de USA o FANE de Inglaterra por nombrar algunas, a tí te queda cerca Panamá que es un país donde llega de todo.  También deberás adquirir un procesador que te permita poder dividir electrónicamente las vias de bajos, medios y agudos, que proporcione ecualización activa por vía, compresión, limitación y retardo para poder alinear y dejar en fase los componentes de la caja.
Deberías considerar unas 4 por lado, conectando sus componentes en serie para lograr 16 Ohms de impedancia por vía lo que te permitirá trabajar con las cuatro cajas conectadas a un solo amplificador por vía.  Te explico, profesionalmente se utilizan para cada vía un amplificador que puede ser de la siguiente forma.  Un rack con 4 amplificadores idéntico que te permita usar dos en bridge para las bajas frecuencias, entonces estarás usando la suma de  potencia de los dos canales, dirigidas  a la función específica de reproducir los bajos, uno por lado, otro amplificador en estéreo que te permita usar el canal “A“ para los agudos y el canal “B“ para los medios, en este caso también uno por canal, ahora si quieres doblar los DB en los bajos, que el procesador tenga la capacidad de sumar las bajas frecuencias ya que bajo los 80 o 70 hertzios, el estéreo en los bajos no se aprecia, mientras que al sumarlos en monofónico para ambos canales, verás que sonará estruendosamente.  Las cajas deberán llevar un sistema de colgado o ser diseñadas para poder estaquearlas con una pequeña curvatura hacia el piso, ver la V-DOSC de L-Acoustic para que te formes una idea y para los sub-lows, ve también los de
L-Acoustic.  Ahora para no perder tus sistemas, utilízalos para el monitor del DJ.
No te recomiendo usar parlantes de automóviles ya que son para recintos cerrados y pequeños, es decir, para el automóvil y nada más.  Los bajos se reproducen moviendo grandes cantidades de aire, eso produce la sensación de “golpe en el pecho“, si colocas un sub PIONEER de automóvil con un ampli de auto, jamás lograras sacarle a ese sistema mas de 50 watts ya que no tienen de donde sacar potencia eléctrica suficiente, recuerda que un ampli profesional se conecta a la red eléctrica, en i país es 220 volts y de ahí deriva voltajes a las distintas etapas, Un amplificador pro, entrega por lo general una salida de entre 40 a 70 volts RMS en la salida de parlantes y en algunos casos mas que este último voltaje, un ampli de auto no puede ya que trabaja con 12 volts solamente, esa es su limitante y por supuesto el parlante  está construido para estos amplis.
Todos los componentes pro que adquieras vienen con sus catálogos que deberás estudiarlos a fondo y comprenderlos para saber sus aplicaciones.  Solicita información a los fabricantes vía internet para que aclares dudas antes de comprar.  Lo mismo los parlantes (componentes), vienen con todos los datos para que se pueda calcular la caja mas óptima y fabricarla.
Espero haber aclarado tus dudas, pero si tienes otras no dudes en consultarla, si está en mi modesto conocimiento te responderé gustosamente.
Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

ATOM dijo:


> amigo, de los amplis que me nombraste, el QSC y Peavey son profesionales en algunos modelos, pero son buenos.  Ahora los line array tienen un solo problema, por lo general su dispersión horizontal es entre 80 y 110 grados, pero tienen una muy pero muy estrecho ángulo de cobertura vertical, entre 5 y 15 grados, lo que implica tener a lo menos unos tres por lado para tener una buena cobertura en este plano, y eso es harta plata.  Un buen LA debería tener una respuesta de freq. entre los 50 o 60 hertzios hasta los 18 o 19 kilo hertzios. una forma de lograr esto es con cajas de tres vías que podrían ser 2x12“ para los bajos, 2x6“ para los medios y 2x1“ para los agudos y su formato podría ser un 12“ en cada extremo en su propia caja acústica construido dentro del bafle, los dos 6“ uno sobre el otro lo mas juntos posible y los dos 1“ también uno sobre e otro con su correspondiente guía de ondas plana (en Brasil las venden y son bastante buenas, visita “www.ljmbrasil.com“ y pregunta por el modelo LJM-5015), sin estas guías de ondas no tendrás el efecto de los LA en los agudos, ahora los componentes ojalá fueran de marca reconocida como Selenium de Brasil, Peavey de USA, B&C de Italia, 18 Sound de Italia, Faital-pro de Italia, JBL de USA o FANE de Inglaterra por nombrar algunas, a tí te queda cerca Panamá que es un país donde llega de todo.  También deberás adquirir un procesador que te permita poder dividir electrónicamente las vias de bajos, medios y agudos, que proporcione ecualización activa por vía, compresión, limitación y retardo para poder alinear y dejar en fase los componentes de la caja.
> Deberías considerar unas 4 por lado, conectando sus componentes en serie para lograr 16 Ohms de impedancia por vía lo que te permitirá trabajar con las cuatro cajas conectadas a un solo amplificador por vía.  Te explico, profesionalmente se utilizan para cada vía un amplificador que puede ser de la siguiente forma.  Un rack con 4 amplificadores idéntico que te permita usar dos en bridge para las bajas frecuencias, entonces estarás usando la suma de  potencia de los dos canales, dirigidas  a la función específica de reproducir los bajos, uno por lado, otro amplificador en estéreo que te permita usar el canal “A“ para los agudos y el canal “B“ para los medios, en este caso también uno por canal, ahora si quieres doblar los DB en los bajos, que el procesador tenga la capacidad de sumar las bajas frecuencias ya que bajo los 80 o 70 hertzios, el estéreo en los bajos no se aprecia, mientras que al sumarlos en monofónico para ambos canales, verás que sonará estruendosamente.  Las cajas deberán llevar un sistema de colgado o ser diseñadas para poder estaquearlas con una pequeña curvatura hacia el piso, ver la V-DOSC de L-Acoustic para que te formes una idea y para los sub-lows, ve también los de
> L-Acoustic.  Ahora para no perder tus sistemas, utilízalos para el monitor del DJ.
> No te recomiendo usar parlantes de automóviles ya que son para recintos cerrados y pequeños, es decir, para el automóvil y nada más.  Los bajos se reproducen moviendo grandes cantidades de aire, eso produce la sensación de “golpe en el pecho“, si colocas un sub PIONEER de automóvil con un ampli de auto, jamás lograras sacarle a ese sistema mas de 50 watts ya que no tienen de donde sacar potencia eléctrica suficiente, recuerda que un ampli profesional se conecta a la red eléctrica, en i país es 220 volts y de ahí deriva voltajes a las distintas etapas, Un amplificador pro, entrega por lo general una salida de entre 40 a 70 volts RMS en la salida de parlantes y en algunos casos mas que este último voltaje, un ampli de auto no puede ya que trabaja con 12 volts solamente, esa es su limitante y por supuesto el parlante  está construido para estos amplis.
> Todos los componentes pro que adquieras vienen con sus catálogos que deberás estudiarlos a fondo y comprenderlos para saber sus aplicaciones.  Solicita información a los fabricantes vía internet para que aclares dudas antes de comprar.  Lo mismo los parlantes (componentes), vienen con todos los datos para que se pueda calcular la caja mas óptima y fabricarla.
> Espero haber aclarado tus dudas, pero si tienes otras no dudes en consultarla, si está en mi modesto conocimiento te responderé gustosamente.
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> ATOM


la verdad me dejas perplejo hermano, me hablas a mi un amateur como si tratara de contruir una mega teca como tu jeje . (sin ningun sentido burlon o sarcastico) 

que opinas acerca de la marca MTX? .. 
Tienes mucha razon acerca de los amplificadores de audio profesional, por eso fue que tuve la "brillante" idea de utilizar amplificadores de auto para alimentar los subs y los medios. ya que los amplificadores "baratones" cuando mucho te dan 20 o 30 wrms reales. tu me dices que un amplificador promedio de los buenos te da unos 70rms eso lo veo bastante escaso pera almenos hacerse escuchar decentemente en un patio de 300mts cuadrados.  y si relacionamos el precio de un amplificador "pionner" que son de los mejores en car audio vs un peavey de provea en rms la misma cantidad de potencia veremos uan cantidad muy grande de diferencia.

El tipo de sistemas como el que tengo, solo lo hacen los "locos" por decirlo asi, la verdad me gustan los resultados el problema es que consumo MUCHA energia para apenas 2 woofers y 2 sub woofers estando asi que mi consumo es de unos 35a continuos por amplificador  es decir 70amperios de consumo para apenas 2 amplificadores (estos resultados ya los saque con djwash un miembro de la comunidad que me ayudo a utilizar puentes rectificadores para que al poner fuentes atx en paralelo no se fundiesen), 

me gustaria saber tu que tienes esos equipos tan alucinantes de audio pro, cuanto es el consumo en w/a de digamos tu amplificador para bajos?

tambien me gusta jugar un poco con las cajas horn ya que ellas en terminos generales disimulan mucho la distorsion, lo que no disimulan es el cliping jeje pero eso es otro cuento.

actualemente tengo supuestamente 1200rms para graves, de los cuales se pierden mas de la mitad por el cableado, el rendimiento de las fuentes el paso por los rectificadores quitandole a eso que son 600rms por amplificado a 1khd en notas ritmicas y variantes eso baja mucho y el calculo final fue 225 rms por amplificador. lo que da un total de 450rms para bajos.  no se si esta cantidad es poco o mucho, ya que he visto equipos de sonido (SONY) que dicen tirar 17mil watts pmpo y 1600rms suenan bastante fuerte pero no tan diferente a lo que sueno yo con 450rms si me explico?.

que opinas acerca de las especificaciones de este subwoofer:
fs 29.33hz
qms: 5.63
cms: 0.162mm/n
mms:182.12g
rms: 5.95kg/s
vas 2.348 pies cubicos (66.50lt)
xmax: 0.530 (13.46mm)
d: 10.375 (263.52mm)
sd: 84.54in 2 (545.42cm2)
vd 44.81in3 (0.73liters)
Qes:0.57
Re: 3.45ohm
Bl: 14.21tm
Prms: 400watts
Qts: 0520
No: 0.241%
SPLo: 86.7db
SPL: 2.83v/1m:90.4db

Definitivamente no comprare mas equipos de car audio pero tampoco desechare los mios claro esta. 
lo siguiente mi estimado amigo sera armar una horn folded b-52 con un woofer de 18 o un sub de 18.  que posteriormente amplificare con un amplificador de audio pro.

ACERCA DE ECUALIZACION! jejej otro tema

Bueno hermano talves tu has podido comprar todo eso porque trabajas o ya tienes tu profesion, yo apenas tengo 19 años y estoy estudiando ing en sistemas, trabajo de medio tiempo, estudio y leo bastante sobre mi carrera y mis aficiones no me da el dinero para hacer todo lo que me recomiendas pero poco a poco creeme que lo haré

actualmente estoy ecualizando el sonido con una computadora tomo las 3 salidas de la tarjeta de sonido de esta manera la utilizo como PRE-amplificadora directo a los amplificadores (no existe riesgo alguno de quemarse que te lo dice un experto en computadoras, a menos que conectes el out de un amplificador en una entrada de la pc)

y pues me da un buen equilibrio, lo que voy comprando son componentes y amplificadores, hace dias compre 2 strobos y mañana voy por maquina de humo y lasers de colores. para si dios quiere comenzar el año entrante con el horn folded. y alli tendria que evaluar el bolsillo porque como me dices, armar 3 cajas de una sola es MUCHA plata que hasta no ser profesional no podre conseguir tan facil.

sin embargo muchas gracias por tu informacion creeme que esto no ha sido facil cuando comence no sabia ni como conectar un parlante a un amplificador ahora digamos que se "un poco mas" jeje saludos y gracias nuevamente amigo.

y como tu dices cualquier duda que me surja la seguire posteando aqui.


----------



## djwash

SonyXploD dijo:


> tu me dices que un amplificador promedio de los buenos te da unos 70rms eso lo veo bastante escaso



Entendiste cualquier cosa, el dijo *volts RMS* no *watts RMS*, tiene que ver con la tension de alimentacion de la etapa de potencia, en un radio de auto con IC amplificador tienes disponible unos 14V como mucho y eso limita la potencia, de ahi que los amplificadores de auto necesitan una SMPS.

En un ampli PRO no esta la limitacion del voltaje, ya que la etapa de amplificacion se alimenta con +-40VDC, +-50VDC, +-70VDC y mas, estan los clase H que se alimentan con +-50VDC en baja y en alta +-120 por ejemplo.



El tema de los equipos _Home_ de la marca que sea en una mentira la potencia que dicen tener, pero si suenan fuerte porque sus altavoces estas perfectamente calculados hasta el ultimo detalle, logran mucho con pesimos materiales y con poca, muy poca potencia.

Por eso te digo hace mucho que los equipos de auto solo convienen en el auto...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Entendiste cualquier cosa, el dijo *volts RMS* no *watts RMS*, tiene que ver con la tension de alimentacion de la etapa de potencia, en un radio de auto con IC amplificador tienes disponible unos 14V como mucho y eso limita la potencia, de ahi que los amplificadores de auto necesitan una SMPS.
> 
> En un ampli PRO no esta la limitacion del voltaje, ya que la etapa de amplificacion se alimenta con +-40VDC, +-50VDC, +-70VDC y mas, estan los clase H que se alimentan con +-50VDC en baja y en alta +-120 por ejemplo.
> 
> 
> 
> El tema de los equipos _Home_ de la marca que sea en una mentira la potencia que dicen tener, pero si suenan fuerte porque sus altavoces estas perfectamente calculados hasta el ultimo detalle, logran mucho con pesimos materiales y con poca, muy poca potencia.
> 
> Por eso te digo hace mucho que los equipos de auto solo convienen en el auto...


gracias por la aclaracion djwash una vez mas sacandome las patas del barro jeje saludos eso hace que pierda relevancia parte de lo que dije en el post anterior, no obstante ire a tiendas ya que estoy de vacaciones tomare fotos de todo y posteare aqui mañana comienzo con eso para que ustedes me ayuden a tomar la decicion correcta antes de comprar

que me dice djwash o atom acerca de este amplificador?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-35596652-amplificador-qsc-850-original-nuevo-garantia-nav11-_JM_


----------



## ATOM

tratare de subir alguna foto para hacer mas explícita las explicaciones y si, llevo mas de 30 años trabajando en sonido, partí como DJ usando dos equipos de cassettes Phillips, un mixer JVC y un ampli Sansui de 50 wrms por canal y un par de cajas JVC de tres vías pasivas, y con esto amplificaba música envasada para audiencias de 300 personas en locales cerrados y esto lo comencé a los como a los 17 años.  De ahí me comenzó a interesar el refuerzo de sonido, fabriqué mi propia consola de 12 canales, mis propias cajas full-range y mi propio amplificador de 400+400 watts. La calidad era muuuuy mala, pero con un poco de trabajo sacaba buenos sonidos y de ahí hasta ahora.
Esperando se encuentren bien, un saludo de Navidad y prosperidad para el 2012 donde sé que coronarán todos sus esfuerzos,  ¡¡¡Ha!!! y a tener paciencia ya que “ROMA NO SE HIZO EN UN AÑO“.
Saludos,

ATOM



fe de erratas, lo correcto es “ROMA NO SE HIZO EN UN DIA“


----------



## SonyXploD

Eso lo se amigo, pero a veces pienso en desistir por falta de fondos, lo unico que me consuela es que cuando tenga almenos lo minimo para comenzar se que sera una alegria y satisfaccion. Aun me falta comprar mezclador, racks y minimo otro ampli. Te felicito hermano x tener tanta perseverancia y llevar tu aficion al mas alto nivel. 

Yo sigo aqui pues. Te cuento hoy compre 2 woofers 12" eminence deltalite 2 neodimio. Lo primero que note fue, que con la mitad de amplificacion sueno igual omas de nitido y fuerte que con los pyle. La verdad creo que esta es la solucion. Parlantes de alta sensibilidad me hara ahorrar energia. Aun estoy impresionado, con el gain normal a como tenia con los pyle el woofer sobrepasa los graves por mucho llegando a quedarme corto de graves y tener que bajar un poco el gain.

Y hoy me decidi para el aÑo que viene hacerles una cubo 12 doble tambien la llaman turbo. Y dejar los pyle para vocales de respaldo posiblemente comprar 2 mas eminence deltalite para mejorar el sistema. Pero sin duda veo un poco mas despejado el camino. La horn folded se aplazo debido a que cuesta demasiado un woofer que ni marca es ni manuales ni nada traen, desgraciadamente mi unica opcion buena es eminence en mi localidad.

Saludos y gracias x todos tus consejos no creas que xq no los ejecuto todos ahorita no los tendre presente a futuro. Pues como tu dices roma no se contruye en 1 dia.


----------



## ATOM

Eminence es bueno, está fabricado en China, pero con las especificaciones de Eminence. Si pudieras normar tu sistema con estos parlantes sería excelente.
Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

ATOM dijo:


> Eminence es bueno, está fabricado en China, pero con las especificaciones de Eminence. Si pudieras normar tu sistema con estos parlantes sería excelente.
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> ATOM



http://www.eminence.com/pdf/DeltaliteII_2512.pdf estas son las especificaciones de los 2 que compre hoy. salen alrededor de 200 dolares cada uno . pero tuve una suerte que un amigo me los vendio algo asi como 180 dolares los 2 aqui unas fotos.


amigo probablemente lo maximo que pueda conseguir con mi presupuesto son este modelo y maximo de 12" .  
2 cubo con 2 12" de estos y digamos 2 pyle en la caja de la foto unicamente para vocales y melodias, y los 2 mtx en las "turbo gocho" para reforzar los graves de las turbo con los eminence?

ya los subgraves los veo algo dificiles de conseguir sin parlantes de almenos unos 18" pero creo que con varios de estos eminence 12 puedo conseguir buen spl almenos en un rango de 40-100hz 
tambien estoy pensando en agregar drivers pero en cajones separados es decir, un cajon para cada set distinto de parlantes. 1 cajon con 2 drivers creo estaria bien por ahora, vi unos drivers eminence tambien en 120rms algo asi como 26$ dolares cada uno.

sobre lo de fabricados en china no lo sabia, sin embargo son marca estado unidense y atras dice made in usa, pero no me extrañaria a como esta la crisis en usa las patentes de las grandes corporaciones estan pasando a china por su mano de obra barata. 
saludos


----------



## ATOM

Para lograr buenos bajos debes mover mucho aire, entre mas bajos tengas mas aire moverás, por lo tanto si no tienes un 18“, bastará con 2 de 12“ y deberías mover mas aire, por lo tanto mas bajos, ahora el diseño que me muestras está bien, pero los reflex ojalá en un solo lado y que los parlantes se encuentren lo mas junto posible para que actúen, EN FASE, como una sola fuente puntual, la caja acústica no importa la profundidad que tenga.  Hay unos sub wooefers de Electro Voice, los SB-120 que son plásticos con un 12“ de larga excursión o recorrido Peak to Peak, velos en internet.
Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

ATOM dijo:


> Para lograr buenos bajos debes mover mucho aire, entre mas bajos tengas mas aire moverás, por lo tanto si no tienes un 18“, bastará con 2 de 12“ y deberías mover mas aire, por lo tanto mas bajos, ahora el diseño que me muestras está bien, pero los reflex ojalá en un solo lado y que los parlantes se encuentren lo mas junto posible para que actúen, EN FASE, como una sola fuente puntual, la caja acústica no importa la profundidad que tenga.  Hay unos sub wooefers de Electro Voice, los SB-120 que son plásticos con un 12“ de larga excursión o recorrido Peak to Peak, velos en internet.
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> ATOM



si eso es justo lo que haré comprare almenos unos 2 eminence deltalite por ahora comenzando el año entrante para dejar 2 eminence en full range posiblemente con 1 driver en el mismo cajon pero conectados sin crossover en amplificadors separados, ya que tengo 1 amplificador de home audio exclusivo para brillos de 50rmsx2 4ohm, 2 pyle en voces, 2 en cubo12 y 2 subs mtx en la horn que te mostre en otra foto.

la full range que tipo de caja me recomiendas? bass reflex?
no entiendo mucho 





> ahora el diseño que me muestras está bien, pero los reflex ojalá en un solo lado


 si te refieres a la caja de la foto no es una reflex, fue un invento mio que lo hice con los parametros thielle small de los pyle con el winISD con la diferencia que redimensione las ventilaciones en forma de boca que se pueden calcular con el programa en la forma larga de la foto .. simplemente x estetica, pero por dentro no agregue la "L" que suelen tener los cajones ventilados porque no sabia 
una foto explica mas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ese tipo de L no lo tiene el cajon.
algo que noto es que al poner los nuevos eminence en full range hay mucho movimiento del cono que da hasta miedo pareciera que estuviera free air, y no solo eso sino que no se escuchan las frecuencias que "supuestamente" deberia estar reproduciendose al moverse el cono de esa manera, esto es bueno para el woofer o normal? yo lo puse en paso alto cortado a 100hz porque si lo pongo en 60 o 40hz o en su defecto full range pasa lo que te explique arriba.

y ya estaras cansado de tantas preguntas y que desvirtue tu tema disculpa.
saludos


----------



## ATOM

No es malo tu planteamiento y la caja que muestras se ve bastante bien construida, ahora bien si te faltaran bajos, a lo mejor deberían ser mas profundas, busca en internet el modelo SB-1000 de Eastern acoustic Work (EAW) y entenderás mejor lo que te digo.

Saludos cordiales y feliz navidad a todos los foreros y un buenísimo 2012. 

Cordialmente

ATOM


----------



## SonyXploD

ATOM dijo:


> No es malo tu planteamiento y la caja que muestras se ve bastante bien construida, ahora bien si te faltaran bajos, a lo mejor deberían ser mas profundas, busca en internet el modelo SB-1000 de Eastern acoustic Work (EAW) y entenderás mejor lo que te digo.
> 
> Saludos cordiales y feliz navidad a todos los foreros y un buenísimo 2012.
> 
> Cordialmente
> 
> ATOM



gracias por toda tu ayuda man, feliz navidad para ti tb dios te bendiga


----------



## ATOM

Muchas gracias, y si me demoro en contestar será por que estaré en eventos durante Enero y Febrero del 2012, pero igual me haré un espacio para contestar las consultas y que por supuesto estén dentro de mi humilde conocimiento.

Saludos cordiales

ATOM


----------



## aron777

Yo mejor me fui con el diseño de dv-dosc. Solo que con unos cambios además que le puse dos motores de compresión de marca jbl, y lleva dos bocinas de la marca krack audio y la verdad suena muy bien es la primera que  armo. Mi plan es construir 3 mas. Seguiré sacando mas imágenes de como van quedando, a esta caja toda vía me falta detallar  y rellenar ciertas partes antes de texturizarla y ponerle todos los errajes, les deseo surte con sus proyectos.


----------



## ATOM

Hola ARON777, estuve viendo tus fotos y te están quedando muy bonitas, pero me fijé que la guía de ondas no es la DV-Dosc, al parecer es una B&C u otra parecida.  En Brasil hay una importadora de artículos Chinos que traen una guía igual a la V-Dosc, que es la misma que usa tu diseño, según los expertos, es la mejor guía de ondas para drivers convencionales, lo perfecto son los RIBBON ya que son un listón de aluminio cuya fase es perfecta y por lo tanto la calidad del sonido es la mejor.  La DV-Dosc es una caja de matriz de línea diseñada para tiros cortos como son las primeras filas o DOWNFIELD, como también para SIDEFIELD y en algunos casos como OUTFIELD ya que su respuesta de frecuencia en las bajas frecuencias está limitada a los 65 hertzios y su presión sonora es muy inferior a la V-Dosc, pero para sonidos de mediana y pequeña escala es ideal por sus medidas compactas.  Te recomiendo que adquieras un controlador con DSP para poder sacarles el 100% de sonoridad.
Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## ATOM

Aqui encontre unas fotos de la guia de ondas tipo dosc de l-acoustic de francia, creadores de v-dosc y dv-dosc ademas de otras mas


----------



## ATOM

¡¡¡¡feliz aÑo 2012 para todos los amigos foreros!!!! Y que el aÑo que pronto comienza sea abundante y lleno de exitos en todos los sentidos.

Fraternalmente,

atom


----------



## aron777

Hola ATOM tienes razón con los difusores que dices lo que pasa es que en Mérida es un poco difícil conseguir este tipo de difusores y la verdad los únicos modelos que e encontrado en el mercado es el M2 de la marca BYC que cuesta en México los 250 pesos cada uno y los de la marca beyma están en 1200 cada una. Pues estoy viendo como terminarlas y la verdad que suenan bien las probé con el procesador digital DRIVERACK PA  de dbx.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado ARON777, ese es un buen procesador con DSP, te permite muchas modificaciones a la acústica de tus parlantes y mejoras con eso la calidad y claridad de sonido.  Ahora sé que en tu país hay varias empresas que se dedican a clonar cajas de line array y en una de esas clonan también la guía de ondas de L-Acoustic (dosc)


----------



## crazysound

ATOM dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Chile y también estoy en un proyecto de Line Array fabricado en mi propia casa.  Tengo un par de novedades que sin duda dará que comentar.  Lo primero es que hay un fabricante Danés de amplificadores para ser colocados dentro del gabinete, son tres modelos X-pro y un modelo M-pro, de marca PASCAL-AUDIO, es una subsidiaria de CAMCO (Alemania) que posiblemente sean los mejores amplificadores del mundo y a precios en verdad muy al alcance, unos 400 euros mas flete e impuestos por unidad DE TRES CANALES.  Estos son un canal de ¡¡¡2400 watts RMS@4Ω!! y dos canales de 700 watts c/u RMS@4Ω, son clase H de altisima fidelidad y con fuente de voltaje “inteligente“ que se acomoda a las variaciones de voltaje.  para ver mas visiten WWW.PASCAL-AUDIO.COM.  Yo compré un M-PRO que es de 800+800 watts RMS@4Ω y suenan bien con cualquier parlante.
> 
> Lo segundo en una guía de ondas que estoy tratando de adaptar a 10“ con dos drivers B&C de 1“, es muy sencilla de hacer, y mucho mejor si son hechas con corte láser ya que quedan muy bien terminadas.  Si alguien me indica como subir fotos para compartirlas, se lo agradeceré.
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> ATOM



Hola atom, cuánto te salió el envío?

Saludos..


----------



## ATOM

Hola crazysound, el envío me salió 70 euros ya que solamente traje un solo módulo 
M-Pro2, no podía ser menos, te cuento que por traer 2 X-Pro3 y 1 M-Pro2 además de los DSP Y Display me sale unos 100 Euros.  Ahora yo vivo en Chile y el flete fue puerta a puerta vía TNT courier.  El flete fue tomado en Dinamarca por la gente de Pascal-Audio y deposité el total en la cuenta que me indicaron, vía transferencia bancaria internacional.
Ojalá que la información te sirva.
Saludos
ATOM


----------



## aldemarar

aca estan mis line array ya sonando,falta el sistema para colgarlos http://youtu.be/kIrDY_YY_QU


----------



## ATOM

Estimado Aldeamar: 

Bueno, el audio que escuche no es de la mejor calidad debido a los parlantes de mi computador, pero igual se escuchan clarísimos y al parecer muy potentes, te felicito y espero que sea un orgullo para ti el poder haber realizado un proyecto de este tipo.  Para el Harware usa preferentemente acero, has una matriz de corte y perforación para las diferentes piezas y de esta forma te quedarán todas iguales, llegar e instalar.

En mi caso, estoy variando mi proyecto, estoy estudiando las KH-4 de K-Array, es una caja bastante sencilla y puedes trabajar con una sola caja por lado para tener una matriz lineal de verdad, esto debido a que usa 12 parlantes de 8“, 6 para el lado izquierdo y 6 para el derecho produciendo un acoplamiento de fase perfecto, además de 5 unidades de agudos de 1“ montados en una guía muy pequeña, son de la marca Alemana BMS, los mismos que según tengo entendido usan las cajas de D&B AUDIOTEKNIK, que están consideradas las mejores del mundo.  Su secreto?, los amplificadores con una alta ganancia de entrada, redes de voltaje muy elevadas, a lo menos un 50% mas de potencia continua (RMS) que la potencia máxima de la caja (esto tiene como resultado una señal sin distorsión) y el control por DSP con varias curvas de ecualización, compresión por bandas de audio (bajos, medios, agudos) y limitación del sistema para evitar daños involuntarios, el resto son especulaciones. Recuerda que entre mas aire muevas, mas bajos entrega el sistema dentro del rango de frecuencia del componente, explico, un parlante de cono de 18“ tiene un área aproximada de 254,46 pulgadas cuadradas en comparación con 12 unidades de 8“ que nos entrega una superficie irradiante equivalente a 603,18 pulgadas cuadradas, esto sería como tener un parlante de 28“, por lo tanto mueven muchísimo mas aire y su sonido es mas consistente, además que al estar en fase coherente, se suman (al doblar la cantidad de componentes) 6 decibelios, es decir que si cada componente que coloquemos es de 98 db cada uno, con 12 componentes tendremos 118 db y esto es una gran cantidad de energía, aparte la direccionalidad de la caja acústica es muy superior.
Creo que se basaron en la BOSE 802 (8 componentes de 4“) agregando 4 componentes de medias bajas, mas los 5 agudos y agregando 8 canales de amplificación de 500 watts c/u.
Saludos,

ATOM


----------



## ATOM

Perdón amigo, me confundí con vuestro nombre, para mi es muy poco común, por lo tanto le pido disculpas por mi distraída equivocación, le garantizo que no volverá a ocurrir.

Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## aldemarar

ATOM dijo:


> Perdón amigo, me confundí con vuestro nombre, para mi es muy poco común, por lo tanto le pido disculpas por mi distraída equivocación, le garantizo que no volverá a ocurrir.
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> ATOM



aldemar es mi nombre jejeje aca uso aldemarar


----------



## crazysound

ATOM dijo:


> Hola crazysound, el envío me salió 70 euros ya que solamente traje un solo módulo
> M-Pro2, no podía ser menos, te cuento que por traer 2 X-Pro3 y 1 M-Pro2 además de los DSP Y Display me sale unos 100 Euros.  Ahora yo vivo en Chile y el flete fue puerta a puerta vía TNT courier.  El flete fue tomado en Dinamarca por la gente de Pascal-Audio y deposité el total en la cuenta que me indicaron, vía transferencia bancaria internacional.
> Ojalá que la información te sirva.
> Saludos
> ATOM



Hola ATOM, gracias por la info. Está fuera de mis posibilidades financieras, pero quién sabe para un futuro....

Que te pareció el producto? Viene listo para montarlo en un bafle?

Saludos..


----------



## ATOM

Hola Crazysound:

Es de lo mejor que he escuchado, esta empresa surte de módulos  a la empresa CAMCO, parea algunos de sus modelos, por lo tanto y tomando en cuanta que CAMCO es la mejor marca de amplificadores Alemanes te podrás imaginar la calidad, ahora sacaron otro producto que es de 500 + 500 watts a 4Ω es el modelo 
S Pro-2 y hay que montarlo en el baffle aislado de la cámara de resonancia. En la página de PASCAL-AUDIO aparecen ejemplos de como realizar los montajes, también los puedes montar en un chasis para RACK y conectar hasta 2 cajas de 8Ω por canal.
Ahora, estos módulos son realmente baratos si tomamos en cuenta que salen la tercera parte del valor de un amplificador profesional de alta gama.
Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.
Saludos cordiales,
ATOM


----------



## crazysound

Gracias viejo...


----------



## RORO

hola atom
felicitaciones por tu proyecto , eres de santiago? , mi hermano esta embarcado en un proyecto , ganas de sobras, lucas pocas , hemos armado un par de cajas copias array , sacadas de internet mas un sub del tipo corneta plegada , los hemos probado en un lugar no muy grande y las presion sonora es muy buena , con compaonentes chinos y lo unico ce marca es el el componente del sub q es eminnence 
si eres de santiago me gustaria poder ver los modulos que importaste , por que como dices tu saldria mas barato que comprar un ampli de marca y de esas prestaciones

saludos 
gracias ,muy buen post


----------



## ATOM

Hola RORO: Efectivamente soy de la RM, de Melipilla para ser mas exacto.  Bueno como todos los apasionados del sonido con autogestión, para ahorrar dinero siempre muy escaso,  no nos podemos regodear mucho, pero estos proyectos son un poquito caros si de fidelidad y calidad del sonido se trata, lamentablemente los componentes Chinos que encuentras en las tiendas de San Diego son de poco coste al incluir malos elementos en su construcción, como en el caso de los Drivers de Agudos, son de bajísima definición y los woofers tienen muy baja potencia real, además de conos de cartón muy pesados lo que afecta su rendimiento (db) y de baja calidad del sonido a reproducir.  La solución mas económica que he encontrado en este tema es la marca FANE que la trae PENN-ELCOM CHILE, son de lo mejor fabricado en China con las especificaciones de esta marca Inglesa, en todo caso hasta las grandes y famosas marcas de componentes, mandan a hacer sus productos a China por una razón de costos, pero fabricados y armados en ese país del oriente.

Ahora con respecto a los módulos de amplificación, hay que traerlos desde Dinamarca, son de marca PASCAL-AUDIO y la empresa de amplificadores CAMCO de Alemania los usa en sus series para giras.

Visita la página web. www.pascal-audio.com y ve ahí el detalle técnico, además usan DSP con el cual puedes alinear, ecualizar, filtrar, retardar, comprimir y limitar cada canal del módulo lo que permite especializar el canal para agudos, medios, bajos y sub-bajos, sacando el mayor provecho de tus cajas.

Con respecto a copiar cajas, la verdad que no vale la pena ya que la mayoría de los componentes, incluido FANE, trae la información para la construcción especifica de la caja, esto lo miden en litros (cm3) y eso te da una herramienta para el diseño propio.  Ahora con respecto a las altas frecuencias, es ahí donde está el problema, no en diseñar el dispositivo con coherencia de fase, sino que en su construcción que de preferencia sea en aluminio, esto es carísimo ya que encontrar un lugar donde lo puedan hacer en forma prolija y exacta, por mi parte solamente he encontrado lugares donde lo hacen con láser, que sube mucho el costo, si conoces algún lugar Bueno Bonito y Barato (3B) me das el dato.

Espero haber sido de ayuda, por mi parte estoy estudiando las cajas KH-4 de K-ARRAY ya que son muy sencillas y de alta potencia.

Saludos

ATOM  

PD. Si te interesan los módulos de Pascal-Audio, escribe a su mail y solicita una lista de precios, esta es confidencial, solo para ti y no puedes divulgarla, ahora si hubiera leído y respetado las Normas de Participación, no estaría haciendo trabajar a un Moderador corrigiendo mi mensaje.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado RORO: Como te conté vivo en RM, en Melipilla, NO ME DEDICO A LA IMPORTACION DE EQUIPOS NI REPRESENTO A NINGUNA MARCA como alguien creyó, solamente estoy tratando de AYUDAR a un compatriota  para que pueda progresar y sentirse orgulloso de lo que ha podido lograr.
ESTUDIE COMERCIO EXTERIOR y es por eso que me atreví a ofrecer mi ayuda.  La verdad que no sé quien será el personaje que se dedica a “editar los mensajes“ y el criterio que usa.  Pero en fin hay para todos los gustos.  Chao y suerte.

ATOM


----------



## AFL

Saludos ATOM

a cuanto pillaste los fane en Penn-elcom? cuesta un mundo que te manden el catalogo, ademas nada tiene IVA hay que ponerse a calcular.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado AFL, adjunto envío la lista de precios de FANE, vienen con IVA incluido.
Cualquier duda me contactas

Son los precios de los componentes que tienen en bodega, pero pueden traer lo que necesites ya que son los dueños de FANE


----------



## AFL

Se agradece, Había visto la marca en Prosound aquí en la Quinta Region, pero traen un solo modelo: colosus de 15 y 18, de hecho estoy viendo que traen descuentos. Tuve que mandar a reenbobinar unos componentes DAS por no tener acceso a Repuestos originales u otros componentes de similares caracteristicas que no me dejaran en la ruina, en un derroche de mala suerte se me fueron 2 concert con crossover y todo... menos mal un amigo es electrico me los volvio a hacer por poca plata. Para la proxima, ojalas no vuelva a suceder, sera una buena opcion.

A proposito del array que madera piensas usar? el difusor de los planos que posteaste son varias placas metalicas? estuve mirando los amplis de pascal... se parecen mucho a lo que traen las dB technologies en sus entrañas, tengo 2 sub 15d y 2 cromos para monitores andan de pelos, tienes idea de cuantos euros vale el nuevo modelo spro2..

Gracias
Camilo


----------



## ATOM

Estimado AFL:

Como te comenté, PASCAL-AUDIO pide una total reserva de sus precios, el porqué no lo sé, pero te puedo aproximar al valor de lista por unidad, esto es de US$320.- para el S-PRO2 de 500+500 watts. Estas amplis los venden a fabricantes de cajas acústicas autoamplificadas y amplificadores, por lo tanto perfectamente podrían ser usados por DB Technologies, se también que con sus módulos se fabrican algunos amplis para tours de la marca CAMCO.

Con respecto a la madera, la mejor es terciado de abedul báltico, cara y difícil de obtener en Chile, por lo tanto la 2° opción es el terciado marino.  Ahora para los Mid/Hi podría ser de 12 a 15 mm y para los bajos de 18 a 22 mm, dependiendo el tamaño de los woofers.

Efectivamente la guía de ondas está construida por varias placas de metal, puede ser acero o aluminio bastante pulido para su perfecto acople, para que no queden separadas y tengan pérdida de decibelios.

Como dijo una vez uno de los mejores reparadores de parlantes que hay en Chile, me refiero a don Hugo Martínez, que vive en Puente Alto, RM, cito:“los componentes de una caja acústica no se queman por potencia, sino que por distorsión“, esto quiere decir que cuando se ocupa un amplificador por ejemplo de 300 watts y lo llevas a sus niveles de máxima potencia, la sinusoide sufre “aplanamientos“ en sus redes de voltaje lo que ocasiona que los peaks en el amplificador transformen la corriente alterna en corriente continua quemando de esta forma las bobinas mas débiles, como en tu caso son las de los componentes de altas frecuencias, por lo tanto conviene colocar a este amplificador un limitador para que nunca se exceda en la potencia que se necesita.   

Cuando se reparan sobre todo los agudos, y se le coloca alambre de cobre mas grueso,la bobina queda mas pesada, por lo tanto pierde su sensibilidad original (en decibelios) y “suena“ mas atenuado.

saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ATOM dijo:


> “los componentes de una caja acústica no se queman por potencia, sino que por distorsión“


Yo diría que por los dos, mas frecuentemente por la última. 



ATOM dijo:


> Cuando se reparan sobre todo los agudos, y se le coloca alambre de cobre mas grueso,la bobina queda mas pesada, por lo tanto pierde su sensibilidad original (en decibelios) y “suena“ mas atenuado.


¿Y no que un alambre mas grueso tiene menor resistencia? Siendo así podría contradecir tus dichos.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado Yoangel Lazaro:
 No me refiero a la resistencia en ohms del alambre, sino que al peso físico que este tiene.  Tengo entendido que el entre hierro donde calza la bobina, te permite un máximo de diámetro del alambre, tomado en cuenta su largo y cantidad de vueltas con el que se construye, desde este punto de vista una bobina de alambre de cobre, puede aguantar mas potencia que una bobina idéntica pero hecha de alambre de aluminio, pero el peso de la primera es superior al de la segunda y eso produce que la primera necesitará de un porcentaje de mayor potencia para tener el mismo rendimiento en DB que la segunda.  Aplicando esta información “sonara“ mas fuerte el componente con la bobina de aluminio cuando ambos estén siendo excitados con la misma cantidad de potencia.  Te digo esto porque mandé a reparar tiempo atrás un driver de mis cajas y el trabajo se hizo con alambre de cobre, el agudo reparado entregó aproximadamente 1,5 db menos que el original y esto causó la sensación de que un lado del sistema estaba mas despacio.

Con respecto a la las causas de que falle un altoparlante por potencia o distorsión, concuerdo plenamente con tu comentario, al sobrepasar la potencia la bobina se calentará y posiblemente se fundirá, ahora el sistema que yo tengo, usa un 50% más de potencia RMS que la potencia continua de los componentes, esto a mi entender logra mayor dinámica en el sistema, con corrientes limpias y peaks libres de distorsión.

Si tienes algún otro aporte al tema agradeceré que lo publiques para de esta forma enriquecer nuestros conocimientos.

Saludos cordiales

ATOM


----------



## eduardobomber

Hola ATOM. Mi nombre es Eduardo. Me interesó mucho tú post sobre los línea array. En particular tus cajas para medios bajos. Yo estoy buscando fabricar para unos 8 pulgadas o 6. Pensé en una caja pasó banda de 4 orden con una sintonía alta. Pero me gustaría saber que valor qtc usted me recomendaría para el 8 o para el 6 pulgadas. Porque pense que quizás sí los pongo en caja sellada y en el frente le hago un exponencial podría simular una folden de tiro corto. Usted que opinión me podría dar para lograr buen spl en medios bajos. Saludo atentamente Eduardo.


----------



## ATOM

Estimado Eduardo:
Agradezco tu comentario, te contaré que desde mi perspectiva hacer unos Mid/Hi con 8“ es mejor que con 6“ ya que los agudos pueden bajar a los 1200 hz sin sufrir daño, aún siendo de 1“, lo que logras con el 8“ son mayor presencia en la gama media/baja.  Ahora como una frecuencia baja que puede llegar a los 80 hz montados en una caja sellada con la mínima dimensión recomendada por el fabricante.  En lo posible trabaja con vías activas para evitar el 30% de perdida de potencia por el crossover pasivo, claro está que requerirás del doble de amplificadores, pero con un buen loudspeaker manager puedes controlar mucho mejor tu sistema y sacarle el 100% de rendimiento.
Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto.
ATOM


----------



## rofa

Hola estoy buscando algun modelo de line array doble 15 y driver de 2, queria saber que modelo me podian recomendar. Busco que sea asi porque ya tengo los componentes, pero en unas cajas muy viejas que estan muy feas, pero los parlantes estan muy buen estado.  Estube leyendo bastante y parece ser que el ancho del doble 15 es medio mucho para la guia de onda, hay pocas guias de onda que funcionan bien con un equipo de este estilo, queria saber su opinion y demas. Gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

rofa dijo:


> Hola estoy buscando algun modelo de line array doble 15 y driver de 2, queria saber que modelo me podian recomendar. Busco que sea asi porque ya tengo los componentes, pero en unas cajas muy viejas que estan muy feas, pero los parlantes estan muy buen estado. Estube leyendo bastante y parece ser que el ancho del doble 15 es medio mucho para la guia de onda, hay pocas guias de onda que funcionan bien con un equipo de este estilo, queria saber su opinion y demas. Gracias.


 
Un line array se compone de muchos transductores y su calculo y diseño es muy complejo, se debe ajustar muy fino y no sirven transductores grandes.
Con dos woofers de 15´´ no vas a poder hacer un line array, vas a tener que armar un bafle clásico (bass reflex seguramente).
Usa el buscador del foro que en el mismo esta todo explicado de como medir los parámetros del parlante y diseñar la caja optima.

Saludos


----------



## David Picardo

juanfilas dijo:


> Un line array se compone de muchos transductores y su calculo y diseño es muy complejo, se debe ajustar muy fino y no sirven transductores grandes.
> Con dos woofers de 15´´ no vas a poder hacer un line array, vas a tener que armar un bafle clásico (bass reflex seguramente).
> Usa el buscador del foro que en el mismo esta todo explicado de como medir los parámetros del parlante y diseñar la caja optima.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Juan yo estoy intentando armar un array con altavoces de 6,5" pero lo que no me sale es calcular la distancia entre centros de los altavoces. Se supone que la ecuacion es esta: 
d= λ/2 (donde d es la distancia entre centros de los altavoces); y λ=c/f (c: velocidad del sonido, f: frecuencia de referencia) esta bien esto no?.

Si yo quiero cortar mis atavoces de medios en 1500hz el calculo seria: 
λ=344/1500=0,22metros
d=0,22/2=0,11metros

O sea que la distancia entre los centros de los atavoces de una caja y otra deberia ser de 11cm


----------



## juanfilas

Si deseas que el lóbulo de radiación sea lo mas direccional posible si, esa es la distancia entre altavoces, fijate que como máximo podes poner un parlante de 4´´ para poder cortar a esa frecuencia, de todas formas a 1500hz ya deberias estar en una frecuencia aceptable para meter un driver de compresión con una bocina diseñana para line array como esta:



Donde internamente tiene varios "canales" todos del mismo largo para que la onda salga plana.
Normalmente un line array se corta en baja frecuencia a unos 120-150hz para poder usar transductores de 8´´  o 10´´ y en alta a algo de 1500´´ y se usa un driver de compresión como el que cite.

Si lo queres hacer de mas vias (sub - graves, medios, agudos) el tema es mas complejo y se suelen usar parlantes de 10-12´´ para graves, de 6´´ para medios y driver de compresión para agudos, pero los cortes son muy agresivos y bastantes bajos en frecuencia.

Saludos!


----------



## ATOM

mmm... quiero comentar que hay sistemas con drivers de 15" como los de L-Acoustic (V-Dosc) y otros como los de Adamson (Y-18) que usan componentes de 18" y hasta donde se son muy apetecidos por los profesionales del sonido  y aceptados en todos los riders y si los ves físicamente, veras que en el caso de L-Acoustic usa dos de 15" para los bajos, 4 de 6,5" para los medios y 3 de 2" para los agudos en su guía DOSC, algo similar ocurre con Adamson, usa 2 de 18" para los bajos, 4 de 9" para los medios y 3 de 2" para los agudos, otro ejemplo son los sistemas de Clair Bross usados en la gira 360 de U-2, son sistemas de 4 vias que usan 1 de 18" para los bajos,  6 de 4" para los medios/bajos y 12 de 1" para los medios/agudos.  Saquen sus propias conclusiones y verán que si bien hay cálculos bastante complejos, el asunto se limita a las guias de onda para los agudos y esas las venden hechas.  Como bien dice JUANFILAS, hay una distancia máxima entre los transductores para lograr un efecto lineal en el plano vertical, vale decir que entre mas alta sea la frecuencia a reproducir, menor deberá ser la distancia entre los centros de los transductores.  Adjunté un dibujo técnico de las cajas Clair para que vean como se pueden montar los componentes para acercar sus centros lo mas posible.

Ojalá que les sirva la información, saludos a todos.

ATOM



Ha, se me olvidaba, la firma Alemana D&B Audioteknik está liderando el mercado con sus sistema J-8 y J-12 que son sistema que usan 2x12" con conos de KEBLAR para las bajas frecuencias, un componente de 10" también con cono de KEBLAR para los medios y dos componentes de agudos de 1 1/4" para los agudos y desarrollaron un crossover pasivo para las medias/agudas y están montadas en un dispositivo coaxial, del detalle técnico no he podido reunir mucha información, salvo que usan un sistema de amplificación D-12 controlada por DSP y con los controles precisos para este modelo de caja acústica.  Si alguien tiene mas información, sería muy útil para el foro que la pudiera subir. 

Ahora subiré alguna fotos para que puedan tener nuevas ideas

Saludos a todos,

ATOM


----------



## juanfilas

Exacto Atom, fijate que en los casos que usan parlantes grandes, siempre hay medios de 6 a 4´´ sino, no tenemos un frente de onda plano, hay otras soluciones como laberintos, pero para hacerlo diy creo que la mejor opción es usar woofers chicos y no experimentar con cosas raras, algo con 10´´ + 4´´ + driver de compresión de 1.5´´ seria un buen diseño, por supuesto, junto con sus buenos 18´´ para subgraves


----------



## ATOM

Estimado JUANFILAS:

Como comente anteriormente, ahora venden las guías de ondas para LA listas para instalarlas, es mas hay modelos como BMS de Alemania que incluyen los drivers, cito esta marca ya que es la que usa D&B Audioteknik en algunas de sus "creaciones", es como una mini guía de ondas de L-Acoustic que va montada dentro del mismo dispositivo y su calidad es de la mejor, claro que el valor es bastante elevado y sube los costos de tu proyecto hasta el punto de superar marcas de origen asiático.  Si quieres colocar en tu proyecto componentes de excelencia, deberás acompañarlos de una caja muy bien construida, con materiales de primera y usar amplificadores de alta gama para que todo el proyecto valga la pena, pero aún así no podrá competir con marcas que tengan mucho MERCHANDISING como JBL, EV, ADAMSON, D&B, L-Acoustics, NEXO, etc. las cuales han invertido muuuuuchoooo dinero en darse a conocer y "comprar" conciencias en el medio local.  Seria como "darse en el gusto" nada mas, pero tal vez en un segmento del mercado no muy exigente podríamos ser los reyes indestronables y recuperar prontamente la inversión.  Habría que evaluar cada situación en forma personal y sacar cuentas que es lo mas rentable.

Otra forma sería adquirir cajas LA asiáticas a un valor bajo y hacerles un UP-GRADE cambiando componentes y adquirir solamente los amplificadores de buenas marcas y sus DSP correspondientes y a lo mejor se pueden ahorrar algunos $$$. 

Saludos cordiales,

ATOM


----------



## David Picardo

juanfilas dijo:


> algo con 10´´ + 4´´ + driver de compresión de 1.5´´ seria un buen diseño, por supuesto, junto con sus buenos 18´´ para subgraves



Si la verdad me gustaria tener un sistema asi pero me quedaria de 4 vias lo cual es mas complicado de setear y mas costoso tambien, ademas tendria que usarlo en mono porque el crossover dcx 2496 que es el que tengo es de 3 vias mono.
Estuve viendo los drivers selenium D3305TI-DPD cuya frecuencia de corte recomendada a 12dB/8ª es de 800hz, asi que usando esos drivers con ese corte podria usar sin problemas los altavoces de 6,5" porque la ecuacion quedaria asi:
344/800=0,43
0,43/2=0.215=21,5cm

21.5cm es una distancia que se puede lograr perfectamente con dichos altavoces!


----------



## nachoti

David Picardo dijo:


> Estuve viendo los drivers selenium D3305TI-DPD cuya frecuencia de corte recomendada a 12dB/8ª es de 800hz, asi que usando esos drivers con ese corte podria usar sin problemas los altavoces de 6,5" porque la ecuacion quedaria asi:
> 344/800=0,43
> 0,43/2=0.215=21,5cm
> 
> 21.5cm es una distancia que se puede lograr perfectamente con dichos altavoces!



David, con ese corte (800Hz) incluso podrías pensar en utilizar altavoces de 8" que te darían algo más de presión que los de 6,5" ya que la distancia entre centros de cada altavoz estaría dentro del límite que calculaste (21,5cm) con una mejor respuesta en frecuencias bajas, obviamente se deben cuidar los detalles a la hora de hacer las cajas para conservar estas medidas. Podrías también probar con corte a 24dB, así el driver trabajará mas descansado a esa frecuencia (800Hz) pudiendo eventualmente recibir algo más de potencia.

Saludos,


----------



## David Picardo

nachoti dijo:


> David, con ese corte (800Hz) incluso podrías pensar en utilizar altavoces de 8" que te darían algo más de presión que los de 6,5" ya que la distancia entre centros de cada altavoz estaría dentro del límite que calculaste (21,5cm) con una mejor respuesta en frecuencias bajas, obviamente se deben cuidar los detalles a la hora de hacer las cajas para conservar estas medidas. Podrías también probar con corte a 24dB, así el driver trabajará mas descansado a esa frecuencia (800Hz) pudiendo eventualmente recibir algo más de potencia.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola nacho, los altavoces de 6,5" que pienso usar son estos:


Como veras son chinos copiados a jbl creo pero segun tengo entendido andan muy bien en frec medio-bajas asi que supongo que no tendre probelmas con eso; igualmente tendre en cuenta tu consejo de usar los de 8" ya que tambien hay un modelo igual a este pero de 8".
Gracias tambien por el consejo sobre el corte del driver, me es de mucha ayuda.


----------



## COTYSPRODUCCIONES

Hola amigos la verdad soy nuevo en este foro apenas tengo dias pero me parece muy bueno gracias a todos por sus multiples aportes

alguien conoce los perlantes byl son muy identicos alos de byc que tal es esta marca


----------



## ricardo gonzalez martinez

martincartagenero dijo:


> la verdad te felicito se ven juy buenos y deben andar muybien
> saludos desde argentina
> 
> 
> este tipo de guia de ondas reducen mucho el volumen interno de la guia de onda, das por ejemplo tiene una guia de onda sin nada en el medio, otros la diseñan con un solo corrector de onda, y hay un par mas... no se porque no puedo agregar mas material que tengo, me voy a dormir porque recien llegue de hacer sonido



como puedo ver fotos de trabajos hechos por uds??? yo tengo unos variant 25 de das y no me animo abrilos para ver como son que (palabra innecesariamente vulgar)


----------



## ricardo gonzalez martinez

aron777 dijo:


> Yo mejor me fui con el diseño de dv-dosc. Solo que con unos cambios además que le puse dos motores de compresión de marca jbl, y lleva dos bocinas de la marca krack audio y la verdad suena muy bien es la primera que  armo. Mi plan es construir 3 mas. Seguiré sacando mas imágenes de como van quedando, a esta caja toda vía me falta detallar  y rellenar ciertas partes antes de texturizarla y ponerle todos los errajes, les deseo surte con sus proyectos.



hola que tal me podes pasar las medidas???


----------



## Ing Sound Anderson

Buenas tardes

Yo diseño guías de onda para arreglos lineales, uno de mis métodos es realizándolas por elementos finitos, me gustaría saber que tipo de proceso o que método tienen para diseñar guías de onda, obviamente algo ingenieril y no empírico.

Muchas gracias


----------



## roberto5234

Me podrian pasar algunos planos


----------

